# Got a guitar(s) you own that you will never get rid of?



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 2, 2013)

was looking thru my stable of 30+ guitars and was thinking, what if i had to sell them for some reason? could i narrow it down to just say 5 guitars? that would be too difficult! maybe 10? idk...im actually still torn on what order they would go if it ever came to that.


what do you have that you couldnt part with?

what would it take to pry it from your hands? what would be the last one left?

list guitars *you currently own*...it could be a 6, 7, bass, whatever! feel free to post up some pics too.

i will be posting a 10-1 list once i figure it out...maybe a 15-1 list


----------



## tripforks (Jul 2, 2013)

I like to think that when i buy gear, i buy for keeps. Though i snagged a deal on a Dean Avalanche 7 with an EMG 707 in the bridge a couple months back that i love playing, but i could totally part with. Maybe even make a profit.

But a mainstay for me would be my cort strat that i got from my brother. Plays like a dream and its only value is sentimental. Im even nervous to mod it, after buying some schallers for it. No matter that its been modded to hell and back already


----------



## Toxin (Jul 2, 2013)

My PRS Hollowbody Spruce





Pros: Sounds huge on both overdriven and clean sounds in almost any situation. It's freakin light(about 2'6kg), so every guitar after feels like a bunch of bricks.
Cons: mmm...6 string not enough sometimes maybe?
She's a keeper.


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 2, 2013)

Ibanez RG1527z
Ibanez RG1527m
ESP Eclipse II SW

I have narrowed it down. These 3 will remain.


----------



## Ketzer (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm down to 5 guitars at the moment:

a USA Peavey Predator, White on White with a maple fretboard. This one I could probably part with.

A Squier Sub-Sonic Baritone. Basically a squier hardtail soloist. Would definitely part with this one.

an Agile Hornet 725 Pro. Been trying to sell this one for years.

an ESP Prototype Mirage Custom. Never selling it. No way, no how.

a UV7BK Greendot. Would probably never sell it. We're talking about 'if i don't sell this guitar I will actually die' levels of not selling it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 2, 2013)

some nice axes mentioned so far...

...i think i will have to demand pics as proof, but mainly to drool over lol.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jul 2, 2013)

My DC800. Bought it on my honeymoon and the missus says I'm not allowed to sell it!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jul 2, 2013)

My extensively modded Jackson DKMGT. 90% of my chops were forged on that guitar, it was my main guitar for almost two years of touring, it has gone over countless makeovers, all done by yours truly, and there's just something very special about the way it plays. It absolutely destroys every other electric guitar in its price range that I've ever played, guaranteed. I got lucky with this one. 

Edit: Also, Mindy, my Framus Dragon. It's been such a huge part of my tone and playing style for so long. The though of getting rid of it almost makes my head explode. I want a Kemper just so I can model my Framus tones and leave Mindy at home while I travel.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm down to 2 i wont sell. 

American Std Tele in 3 Tone sunburst, maple neck. 2012 (brass saddles + nitro neck)
- id only sell it if i could swap it for a natural finish one.

Ibanez RGD2127z
- will play this into the ground, then refinish it. amazing guitar.

Maybes...

Schecter C7 Custom
- I was on the verge of selling this then picked it up and played it for a while. Way too nice to get rid of. May end up getting rid of it eventually though to finance a 25.5" neck 7 (or a PRS SE7). we'll see what happens.

Couldnt get rid of if I tried

Squire Tele black top with P90's and graphtech ghost system. because its got huge ....ing dents in the top due to the vice we used to hold the guitar in place while chiseling out large amounts of body material to fit the 15pin DIN for the hexaphonic output. seriously. no one's going to buy this PoS


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm too sentimental of a person to sell any of my guitars  I currently own 5

Ibanez RG5EX1: This was my first guitar and I've done tons of pickup swaps in it, etc. It plays really well for a GC floor model of a $400 Indo guitar. So yeah, never leaving me ever. 

Jackson DKMG: I developed a lot of my playing, played my first show, and did my first mods all on this guitar. Plus it plays like a dream and is generally awesome. 

Ibanez RG7620: My first 7 string and is a fantastic workhorse of a guitar. Also done pickup swaps and whatnot with this one. The owner before me (or maybe before him?) did an awesome copper/black finish that I can't really describe (it's my avatar) so it's unique in that aspect, and the headstock was signed by Mark Holcomb  

Ibanez RG7620: I dunno, I just really like the way it plays and sounds, and I've got some mods planned for it. 

Carvin TL60: This was my first custom/semi-custom guitar and it's amazing. It also holds a lot of firsts for me: fixed bridge, neck through, non-superstrat shape. I can't imagine myself letting go of it, especially since it's got my name on the truss rod cover haha

If I really had to, or I reeeeeeally wanted to trade/sell up, I'd maybe sell the second 7620, but I'd feel terrible about it. That being said, I'm planning on buying a third 7620 locally that I'll most likely just part out


----------



## MBMoreno (Jul 2, 2013)

My heavily moded Cort G260. I never thought a cheap guitar could be so awesome. I've had offers for it well above market value, and refused them all. This thing will accompany me to my grave. 





Other than that I think I'll never sell my RS MM7. Being my first seven string, and a proper custom guitar, it'll stay with me as well.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Jul 2, 2013)

Schecter Hellraiser - Could part with it, but I love the way it feels and I beat the crap out of it already, so it's not worth much due to cosmetic damage.

Schecter Damien elite 7FR w/ aftermaths - Totally considering selling as soon as I find a nice 7 with an FR to snag.

BRJ Hesperian 7 - Yup, keeping this one.

BRJ - Jekyll 7 - Probably will part with, but not sure yet.

EBMM JP7 XI - Part with... Never. Love this guitar!!!

Acacia Cronus - Prototype listed on their website. I will probably never part with this one because I love the way it looks and feels.

Fender Mex. Strat. - Awesome pawn shop score. Would sell for the right price.

Epiphone les paul - One of my first guitars. It's about 13 years old. Mostly a wall decoration now, but I play it now and then. Would part with, but it has tons of cosmetic damage and probably not worth much.

Stinger strat - Another wall decoration which has tons of stickers slapped all over it. Nobody in their right mind would buy this and it has sentimental value. Keeper.

I think I named them all?


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jul 2, 2013)

Wont sell:
Washburn Dime333 (first guitar)
Ibanez Uv777
Schecter Loomis 
Ibanez rg350 (heavily modded, lots of sentimental value)
ESP Eclipse I

Could sell if I had to:
Ibanez Apex 2
Ovation Celebrity
Ibanez rg7621
OLP mm3 bass

Dont mind selling:
ltd sc207 (currently on hold for a buyer)
washburn a20

Lately I've given after and sold/given away some cheaper guitars since I'm a tad limited on space, and got no use for epiphones and nobrand guitars


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jul 2, 2013)

My ESP B series bass... so sexy.. so nice to play.. sounds great... it will never leave my side.


----------



## Vrollin (Jul 2, 2013)

I dont have many guitars, but one I would have a very hard time parting ways with (I know its not all that flash) is my RG320QS with tone zone bridge and air zone neck pup, I don't even really use it any more, I dont like floating bridges these days. But it was the first brand new half decent guitar I had ever owned, and I worked my arse off to buy it at the time, I remember catching the train and riding to the music shop just to put money down on the lay by each week.


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 2, 2013)

These days when I buy a guitar it's pretty specifically picked out. I've got 3 American Strats picked for color (Dakota Red FSR, Olympic White and Sonic Blue) - wouldn't sell them. Then I have a GE Smith Telecaster - wouldn't sell it. Then I have a K-7, Apex 1 and Apex 2 - I wouldn't part with any of those either. I've got an Ibanez EW acoustic that I really like - no sell. Lastly I've got 2 Jazz basses - one fretless. No sell. 

I don't have any customs or anything really special, but I like these. 

Now back in the day ... different story. I bought sold and traded weekly seems like!


----------



## JPMike (Jul 2, 2013)

My Collings SoCo Deluxe, my D'Angelico NYSS-3 and my PRS Archtop II.


----------



## Slaeyer (Jul 2, 2013)

My ESP MII Custom Skull & Crossbones from the pre KH2-series days.
One of the nicest guitars I ever played.

Maybe I can upload some pictures when I come home today....


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm desperately trying to get down to just a handful of 'must keep' guitars, so I guess I can rank them based on what's currently in the queue to go...

To keep
2x Parker PM20 - hands down the best 'budget' guitars I've ever played and probably the most playable amongst my current set... I've got one with upgraded hardware and another with BKPs. I could _probably_ let one go at a push but they don't come up very often so I'm definitely hanging on to at least one.

On the Fence
Washburn X50 ProFE - again, incredibly playable and would be (relatively) difficult to replace if I did sell it; also resale value is next to nothing so moving it wouldn't be overly beneficial. It's just not 'the one!'

Fender Japan Blue Flower Set - I've got two Strats and a Tele, and again, I'm trapped in the 'irreplaceable(ish)' bracket... but in reality, my ideal Strat and Tele would have vastly different specs (and I don't just mean the colour) so I think these could always be on the brink.

Unwanted
Epiphone Les Paul 1960s Tribute - Bought on a whim; just not into LPs at the moment. 

Epiphone Les Paul Classic 7 String & Ibanez Premium RG827QMZ - Essentially looking to turn my two current 7s - neither of which I enjoy - into a single nice one that would end up in the 'must keep' category!


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jul 2, 2013)

Will not part with: 
- Jackson SL2H 2008. Bought it new and it's just so comfortable to play that I will not even consider parting with it. Nothing fancy about it - plain black and all that, but it feels so right. 

- ESP CS M-II 2001. Specwise a close match to the Soloist, but has very different feel & tone to it. Absolutely gorgeous and sounds massive. Superb quality - like a CS ought to be - but still retains a workhorse attitude. Always wanted a good M-II, so there is definitely some psychological factors at work here 

- Gibson LP Classic Custom 2007. A heavily modded LP. One of the best I've played. The specs are dead on - neither a Standard or a Custom, but features something of both. The piezo sounds particularly good here. Lotsa sentimental value at play here, I've made the guitar truly mine. So - too personalized to sell, I guess..

Could not sell

- Ibanez RG7420 2000. I put a FR Original & set of DiMarzios in this pink wonder, and thought it's got a world-class neck and feel to it. The body is so-so, I'm not fond of basswood. The TRS studs were worn and I had a luthier pull the anchors out and redrill the body for OFR studs. He completely botched it and drilled way too deep and with a too large bit. The posts were crooked from the start and he managed to actually drill through the guitar in two places. I had him fill the holes and put the original anchors & studs back in, which he did in his customary half-assed fashion. The tremolo is now unusable since it rubs the front edge of the route. It's playable if I block the trem. 
I'm already in talks with Zack from Area 51 Customs about a replacement body, routed for OFR 7, and I feel it's gonna be a winner. So - couldn't sell it now, probably wouldn't sell it once I get the new body for it. 

- Ibanez RG570 1990. My first electric, been through much. (Got a new neck too) It's too worn and heavily repaired to command a price above my personal valuation, so I could never sell it - but I don't really want to either. It performs great and has that well-played-and-occasionally-bumped-while-completely-sloshed vibe to it. 

I guess I tend to keep my guitars


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 2, 2013)

First to go would be my 6 string Kelly. It's not as exciting as my custom. After that I would have a hard time selling the rest of them at all. If I had to choose, my Takamine dreadnought acoustics would go first and I'd keep the Jasmine w the cutaway and my giannini 7 string classical. 

My bass ain't goin nowhere. 

Out of my Electrics I feel like I'd have to let my RGT42DX and RG470 go first. My Franken Jemiverse 7620 and the orange Kelly--you just gotta kill me for those... 

The ARZ307 and RG8 would be super hard to part with but I could do it if times got rough since it'd be cheap to grab replacements.


----------



## Pyrocario (Jul 2, 2013)

If I had to cut my guitars down I could probably cut it down to three:

ESP Eclipse II STBC.
Ibanez RG2228aGW.
Epiphone EA-250.

I'd prefer to keep all the guitars I have though. I like the idea of having backups and guitars for different uses.


----------



## Crabface (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd never sell my Gibson Les Paul Studio 2011. I've modded it loads and it's ridiculously worn because of how much I've used it - It'd never sell for a 1/4 of how much it's worth to me. Holds lots of sentimental value - and I haven't even mentioned how good of a guitar it is. Plays ridiculously well and sounds like a BEAST.

No other guitar that I have ever owned will ever mean that much to me.

Other than that, my new Mayones Custom Regius 7 is the best guitar I have ever played, let alone owned, in every way. I can't see that changing - at least for quite a while + it's my first custom.
I can't see myself selling it.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 2, 2013)

As it's the only guitar that I've had built to spec, kinda, my B7. I'd only consider getting rid of it if I can no longer play guitar, and I would be very particular about who it went to.

Better pics than I can take: blackmachine B7

I have a B2 that will take similar conditions but will definitely go first if it has to.

Finally my old Jackson Professional, a complete beater that I've owned since new and isn't worth selling.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## blanco (Jul 2, 2013)

I use to play 7 strings a lot but this is now my only one and can never bring myself to sell her. I've managed to keep her in almost pristine condition, love the natural colouring and the fact its only a 25.5 scale.


----------



## thraxil (Jul 2, 2013)

My Parker Fly Stealth would be pretty difficult to replace, so that would be the last electric that I'd hold on to. Then I have a 1979 Alvarez acoustic that was a graduation present from my parents and has quite a bit of personal history.

A few other Parkers I would have a hard selling, but mostly because I know that I just wouldn't be able to as much money for them as I feel they're worth.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 2, 2013)

This one's never going anywhere except down the family lineage.


----------



## Rojne (Jul 2, 2013)

Some gems in this thread!

I wish I had a guitar that I could/would want to keep forever, but Im still trying to find what's "me".. until then I'll be switching guitars pretty often!
Some guitars didn't feel right parting with but that I had to, like my old Korean LTD MH-400NT! Hate that I sold it!

I have narrowed it down to when I find the perfect Super Strat Im gonna keep her!


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jul 2, 2013)

This thread needs more pictures!!!!


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jul 2, 2013)

I get offers once a week. This guitar is my life, and I never even play it. The day I got it, my bass player and vocalist took the ride with me. My bass player ended up buying a brand new 5 string that day. Unfortunately, both of them have passed away since then. I look for things to cling to that spark that memory, and this guitar is a huge part of that. Not to be depressing, but I would go a very long distance to keep this in my possession.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, I currently have 5 guitars:

Alvarez RF-8 Acoustic - Never going anywhere, it was my first guitar and is a very nice acoustic despite being fairly cheap.

Ibanez RG2EX2: First electric, also never going anywhere. Solid guitar but I never play it. But it isn't worth too much money and it does have sentimental value, so it stays on my wall.

Ibanez RG550: Sweet guitar that is actually older than me, has tones of mojo and plays well. Likely not going anywhere.

Ibanez RGA121: Got this as a graduation gift this year and it ....ing destroys. Out of my 5 guitars this is the one I pickup nearly every time I play. Never getting rid of it.

Ibanez RG1570: Killer guitar, plays well, sounds great. Only looks great when kept fingerprint free(black gloss paint) I like it a lot. But could part with it


----------



## decoy205 (Jul 2, 2013)

My Gibson R8




My Dad's 1957 Harmony was also my first guitar.


----------



## Shredderboy1658 (Jul 2, 2013)

Never selling? My Schecter hellraiser avenger


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a self imposed limit of 14 instruments (two 7-space racks). If I want something new, some thing need to go. I had a HUGE guitar hoarding problem in my late teens that I don't want to repeat. The most guitars I had at one time was well over 100. Granted, a lot of those, the greater majority in fact, were project instruments that I had gotten for free or almost free from customers and shop owners in exchange for doing tech work. Feeding that was my obsession with MIJ Ibanez guitars which could be purchased regularly for $200 to $400, even the really good ones like RG7xx models and S5xx models. 

My current stable looks like this:
-91' UV7BK "Green Dot"
-91' UV7PWH
-99' RG7620VK
-12' JP7 Tangerine Pearl Loaded
-12' Les Paul Traditional
-12' AF Les Paul Custom (Not CS/aged model. )
-Recent AV FF8 
-92' Yamaha Attitude Custom Bass
-Recent Fender American Standard Fretless J-Bass
-Recent Peavey Grind 6 Proto
-04' Aria SPT/FET (knock around acoustic)
-Recent Ibanez GA6

Incoming:
-Ibanez JEM7V7
-Ibanez RG2228
-EBMM StingRay5 
-Yamaha TRB6PII

GAS List:
-PRS CU24
-Something headless with a lot of strings. 

I might unload the RG7 and one of the Les Pauls coming up, but the others are either too nice to not keep, or too cheap to bother getting rid of. 

There's tons of stuff I still GAS for, but I'm getting better at waiting out the phases. I tend to alwas come back to the UVs and the JP, so chances are, if it's not one of those, I'll move it at some point. That being said, I don't see myself being without a Les Paul any time soon.

Oh, and for the record, I've long since gifted/sold my first dozen or so guitars, so there's nothing like that holding me back.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Jul 2, 2013)

of all my guitars, my Les Paul Traditional would be the toughest because as a kid all i wanted was a les paul. I barely play it bc i use my jacksons for my metal stuff but that les paul can scream and is an amazing guitar. My soloist and custom kelly would be hard to part with as well though. any other guitar i wouldnt mind selling if i had to.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 2, 2013)

my schecter tsh-1, Just sentimental reasons.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 2, 2013)

These two are probably the only constants in my current stable, the Premiums I wouldn't have much of an issue moving if they were towards a guitar I really wanted.











^With and without flash.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 2, 2013)

My two "main" guitars I will never get rid of:


Thorn Artisan Standard # 180 Silverburst:














Thorn DeLuxe 90 Prototype # 08 - "Goldie":



























I could sell every other guitar I own (and be REALLY sad ), but those are two I refused to part ways with. Two of the best guitars I've ever touched.


----------



## narad (Jul 2, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I could sell every other guitar I own (and be REALLY sad ), but those are two I refused to part ways with. Two of the best guitars I've ever touched.



So _basically_ what you're saying is that everything else is up for grabs?


----------



## Crabface (Jul 2, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> My two "main" guitars I will never get rid of:
> 
> 
> Thorn Artisan Standard # 180 Silverburst:
> ...



Dayumm girl... you bitches look F.I.N.E!
I'll trade my mothers manhood for that! 
I swear it's a good deal...


----------



## silent suicide (Jul 2, 2013)

I would never sell my k7 now I got it..
I have another one on the way which I most definatelly wont sell..
Mostly because the music from Korn saved my ass a few times..
Now that I am venturing into 7's I want to remember those times that I overcome with the help of Korn..
My epiphone Sg and the Schecter c8 I would sell..
Hell, the darned Schecter is going on the classifieds now, I hardly play it, and I only tend to keep stuff I use more then once a week/month..


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 2, 2013)

For the time being, I only have 4 guitars:

Fender acoustic: sounds great with heavy gauge strings in C tuning. Would sell it or trade it with Ovation baritone (won't hold my breath for the latter to happen)

RGA8: loaded with Blackouts. Sounds great, I like it, but I'm not sure if I like 8s that much, in order to seek a high end 8. Will sell it if I need to.

RG 470: upgraded pickups, replaced TRS with Edge. Plays great. Same case as the RGA8

RG 1527: Will NEVER sell! Love everything about it!


----------



## LuizPauloDT (Jul 2, 2013)

My Ibanez JPM100 P4.

I just love this guitar, playability, feel, look and tone!
This one goes with me to my grave, no doubt!


----------



## watson503 (Jul 2, 2013)

My SLXT. My dad bought it for me and surprised me with it for my 40th birthday last December, he and my mom divorced when I was a year old and I did not see him once until I was 32 - since then we have become real close and tried to make-up for lost time but it has been rough, we lost my little brother a few years ago and that was hard as hell but has brought this side of my family closer. He knew I had been wanting one of these and surprised the hell out of me with it when I opened it, it may not be cork-sniffer material or a high-end guitar, but I love it and it plays great and is worth more than anything to me.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm not selling my Amfisound except if in dire need of vital medical treatment. 
Selling my ESP SV will hurt but it is likely to come soon to get the aforementioned one a little sister.
Pretty much everything else can go, they're cool guitars but nothing special.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 2, 2013)

wow...some really nice guitars & great stories too.

and yes, pls post pics!


----------



## Gram negative (Jul 2, 2013)

I know its not much, but my black Ibanez Premium RG7 is my main guitar. I put a Blaze/Evo pickup combo in it, and it just screams. Ill be keeping it as long as it plays!


----------



## Samark (Jul 2, 2013)

I highly doubt I will sell my Horizon, but am currently after a 750xl and a custom 7 string and I know I will never sell those!


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 2, 2013)

I also had to bring in the '14 guitar/2 racks' maximum rule after reaching 17 guitars with 7 custom guitars in the pipeline... I had to go on a selling spree. It actually stressed me out having guitars lying around on chairs and I refuse to leave guitars in cases.... 

In order from top to bottom of what I wouldn't sell. I actually am at the point where I won't sell any of these (barring the 550) unless in a major emergency, I've got my collection almost to the point of personal satisfaction/perfection!! (7 customs and 7 production/modded)

PRS CE24 - First 'real' guitar my parents bought me when I was 18, I've logged a ridiculous amount of hours on it. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/193701-mega-belated-ngd-prs-ce24.html
Ibanez UV7BK - Best feeling 7 string I've ever played http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...-ngd-ibanez-universe-1990-uv7bk-greendot.html
Skervesen Lizard Viper Shark - First specced out custom http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...ard-viper-shark-pics-galore-story-review.html
KxK 7S - Best sounding guitar I own http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/200467-ngd-kxk-trans-orange-pearl-7s.html
KxK DC13# - Best natural wood grain looking guitar I own http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/224355-ngd-its-raining-kxks-7dc-13-a.html
JPM 90th - Rare, minty and beautiful http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/151677-ngd-another-beauty-off-rich-jpm-90th.html
Oni 8 - My only 8 string right now. Obviously a monster http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/199524-ngd-oni-8-pic-heavy.html
Fender EJ Strat - This has been on the chopping block but right now I'm not letting it go after playing it for 2 hours last night http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/223520-ngd-fender-eric-johnson-stratocaster.html
Ibanez 7620 JPM - JPM 90th cousin, Waiting on a neck from ET to complete (awaiting real NGD)
Ibanez J Custom - Plays amazing, sounds amazing. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...d-ibanez-j-custom-8420zd-its-miracle-man.html
Ibanez RG550 - On the chopping block.... I pick up my J Custom if I want to jam out on an Ibby 6 string. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/160834-ngd-ibby-rg550-rfr.html

Total - 11

Incoming - 3
Thorn
Strandberg
ET RE77 Universe

Possible
Strandberg number 2 (Undecided if I'll go through with my 2nd spot)

Gas
(Thorn may destroy all of this gas)
Mcnaught 
PRS 513
Tom Anderson
Suhr

So once the 550 goes I'll have 10 in the rack, the 3 incoming will make it 13 then I have 1 spot left to fill with either a Mcnaught or a Strandberg. Also I need to get rid of my BRJ spot at some point. My tastes are moving into vintage supertrat territory now


----------



## narad (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd never sell this: it's a Gary L. Jacobs Avanti model. 1998 I think?

When I was a sophomore in high school we had a trip to Italy as sort of the highlight of the Latin program. I didn't manage to save up enough money to go, so I chipped in that amount towards a guitar and my mom chipped in the rest. It's kind of a big deal because we didn't have a lot of money for any extra curricular stuff growing up - no fancy vacations, etc, and my mom doesn't work, so she was basically chipping in years of her saving to help me out.

I originally meant to get a PRS hollowbody I had been gawking at in a catalog, but somehow got swept up in Ed Roman's site and put in the order for this. I think it was probably for the best - I love this guitar and though it's not the best guitar ever, I've logged more hours on it than I think I could theoretically put into any other guitar so long as I'm working a fulltime job! It was my first handmade guitar, and replaced my first guitar, an epi les paul custom.






And frikkin' way ahead of the trend on blue-burst!


----------



## DeadWeight (Jul 2, 2013)

My Jackson DKMG. It holds a shitload of sentimental value to me, every scratch and bump on it has a story.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting thread.

I've actually completed the thread name sake, of course, over time. I've traded off, sold, or given away different guitars and now, I would say I'm at the core of my "collection" where every guitar is here for a reason and I would never let go of, unless someone popped up with something absolutely rare that I fell in love with. 

Epiphone Les Paul Jr w/ P-90. It's one of them 90's Korean bastards that has extreme sentimental value, and the one I've owned the longest.

ESP LTD MH-300. I've had this one for probably 7 years now? It was my main axe for the longest time with my old band. It just fits like a glove. Again, sentimental. 

Fender Standard Telecaster FSR. My 401K was cashed out and I wanted a damn tele! I drove around for 2 days hitting up every music store, playing SG's, Les Pauls, Jaguars, Jazzmasters, Mustangs, Strats and Telecasters I could find. This was the winner. 

ESP LTD SCT-607B. This was a present to myself for all the hard work I put in for starting my new career. I needed a baritone of sorts for my new band (been playing the Les Paul in B standard) and I saw this pop up. I knew how well 7 string ESPs played, wanted that baritone sound, and well, it's a damn elegant Telecaster to boot!

Rondo SX JB65 Jazz Bass. I wanted a 5 string Jazz bass and this was given to me for Christmas one year by my mom. This thing plays and sounds remarkably well for being "cheap" although the only thing "cheap" is the bridge. Otherwise it's a great bass that holds its own against other 5 stringers costing 2-5x as much. I got rid of a Fender Jazz and kept this. 

There's a few more guitars I'd like to get my hands on, but these guys, are the ones I'd never get rid of. That says alot, since I've probably moved about 10 or so guitars hahaha


----------



## steffgang (Jul 3, 2013)

I've never sold a guitar that I've owned and I don't feel like doing so - they become to dear to me. I'll probably need to do that in the near future as their number keeps climbing. I can't see my self selling my cheap first 7-stringer though. It's just an old beaten up Washburn WG587 that collects dust, but I can't let it go - too much memories in it.


----------



## Walterson (Jul 3, 2013)

Well I think my first "real guitar" a Gibson Les Paul Studio Lite bought new in 1996 and probably this one, but: never say never.....


----------



## jmack (Jul 3, 2013)

All my guitars suck. I want to get rid of all of them, even my first. Does anyone ever regret selling their first? My friends keep telling me to keep it, but I don't use it.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jul 3, 2013)

My Greendot will never go, and my Schecter Avenger 7 is becoming very, very close to reaching #1 status. There's another two Avenger 7's for projects.

The other 4 guitars I own play really well, but I'm just not that much into 6 strings anymore.


----------



## decoy205 (Jul 3, 2013)

Walterson said:


> Well I think my first "real guitar" a Gibson Les Paul Studio Lite bought new in 1996 and probably this one, but: never say never.....



That's a fantastic looking LP. Is it an R9?


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 3, 2013)

My 1999 B.C. Rich, U.S. custom shop, Kerry King Wartribe Warlock.

1. One of 12 built in 1999.

2. Signed by the late Bernie Rico Sr., who passed away in 1999.

3. One of the very few U.S. Wartribe Warlocks that came stock with a Floyd Rose. Kerry King uses Kahler tremelos and normally that's what they (Wartribes) come with. Making them (Wartribes with Floyd Roses) rare.


----------



## Crabface (Jul 3, 2013)

steffgang said:


> I've never sold a guitar that I've owned and I don't feel like doing so - they become to dear to me. I'll probably need to do that in the near future as their number keeps climbing. I can't see my self selling my cheap first 7-stringer though. It's just an old beaten up Washburn WG587 that collects dust, but I can't let it go - too much memories in it.



*Cough*Hoarder*Cough* 

Just kidding - I get what you mean. Sometimes the small amount of money that you get in return for your cheap and flimsy instruments just isn't worth the memories.


----------



## fps (Jul 3, 2013)

My Carvin DC727. We have lived and grown together, basically, never going anywhere.


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 3, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> This one's never going anywhere except down the family lineage.


 
just what is this sexy alien guitar?!?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 3, 2013)

I'll keep my ec1000 forever. Its a total work horse and plays like a dream....

.....actually I'll keep all 5 of my guitars because they are all unique and I bought them for that reason.


----------



## Lewk (Jul 3, 2013)

Guess I'm the odd one out here. I only own one electric at the moment and have done since I got it  buuut I don't give a ...., really 'cause it's this and it's going to the grave with me.







I've got several acoustics that aren't going anywhere because they've been passed down through the family. I definitely need to put a deposit down on a Daemoness 7string Confessor, though. Snag myself an old Yamaha SG and a half decent strat.

I could happily sell one of my acoustics, a Yamaha FG700S  but then I'd have nothing to play whilst taking a dump or for long baths which is exactly why it was bought.


----------



## narad (Jul 3, 2013)

Lewk said:


> I definitely need to put a deposit down on a Daemoness 7string Confessor, though.



The southern cross atlantean and the north star confessor? eh??


----------



## Lewk (Jul 3, 2013)

If (when) it does happen then I think it will have to be Raoh and Kokuoh.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jul 3, 2013)

being a cheapskate, i'll probably never sell my LTD mh-50NT and squier classic vibe tele. I like both a lot and i've really bonded with them.

Also, they're too beat up to be sold probably


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 3, 2013)

The Warmoth 7/8 Strat I got from Lee: This guitar is just "home" for me. Sound and playability and neck shape are just "right."






The '78 P Bass my stepdad bought new and gave to me:











The Squier '51 I got for $99 (it's too much fun and too versatile to sell)






The '87 pre-Fender Kubicki Ex Factor. It plays too well and it would be VERY hard to find a replacement in this color with the kind of acoustic resonance and punchiness this one has.


----------



## tat2sbylolo (Jul 3, 2013)

My 2002 Fender Squier Stratocaster VII.

When I bought it it was 2002 purple sparkle Fender Squier Stratocaster with a rosewood fretboard.

Mods: 

Maple fretboard
Passing lane and bridge jumper switches
locking tuners
lock straps
Tremol-No
custom brass chrome plated trem plate from Killer Guitar Components(KGC)
KGC Megamass brass trem block
Fender 7 string bridge pickup and Fender 7 string single coil
New Fender pots, 5way switch and wiring
Black gloss paint job

Nuff talk!


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 3, 2013)

The only guitar I can't part with is my 1991 Fender American Stratocaster. It's the first real guitar I bonded with and actually liked. Everything else has a price.


----------



## Walterson (Jul 4, 2013)

decoy205 said:


> That's a fantastic looking LP. Is it an R9?



Nope, it's a R0...


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2013)

Well seeing as I'm a gear whore most of my guitars don't last very long in my stable but there are exceptions.

my rga121 has been a constant for almost 3 years now 

also these are pretty much staying where they are. *The PRS is definitely staying unconditionally unless I have some huge bills to pay)


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 4, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> Well seeing as I'm a gear whore most of my guitars don't last very long in my stable but there are exceptions.
> 
> my rga121 has been a constant for almost 3 years now
> 
> also these are pretty much staying where they are. *The PRS is definitely staying unconditionally unless I have some huge bills to pay)



nice axes...

great music you guys have too...enjoyed it.


----------



## AhsanU (Jul 4, 2013)

You'll never be able to pry these Dean Razorbacks off my hands - ever.


----------



## matisq (Jul 4, 2013)

Not yet but maybe someday...


----------



## guill666 (Jul 4, 2013)

Will never sell my Takayoshi Ohmura Custom Shop !!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 4, 2013)

I recently found myself wanting to sell something to make room for new stuff, but I can't for the life of me bring myself to sell anything I have, except for maybe my blackstar ht5r, and even that I'd get bummed about. For fathers day I gave my dad my Agile AL 7 string and it was a little painful even though I can pretty much play it whenever I want.

Really though, even though all my guitars are relatively cheap (all under $1000, some are $400 guitars) I can't think of parting with any of them. They're all different and great playing. Various tunings, pickups, quantity of strings, looks. Perhaps I'm just a good and proper hoarder, but I tend to buy things with the intent of keeping them.


----------



## will_shred (Jul 4, 2013)

I could part with any of my guitars accept for my 3 ibby's. 

81' Artstar

78' Concord

Modded 1421F


----------



## will_shred (Jul 4, 2013)

Rosal76 said:


> My 1999 B.C. Rich, U.S. custom shop, Kerry King Wartribe Warlock.
> 
> 1. One of 12 built in 1999.
> 
> ...



Why you no post pics?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 4, 2013)

Every guitar/piece of gear I own is a part of me. I haven't ever/will never part with any of it!


----------



## Spamspam (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a few:
First up, my first real guitar. Ibanez DT250 that I got in 1985, was my main guitar for years. Was black back in the day, gave her the home made swirl job a couple years ago, when she got retired to the wall.






Next up is an odd one. A 1993 Samick Aurora. Samick made these in a very limited run for about a year. Each one had a unique paint job. I have looked pretty hard, and have never found another one like it. I tried to sell it once, but because it was such a limited run guitar, no one had any idea what it was worth. It plays amazingly well, feels fantastic, sounds fantastic, and there is no way I could come close to replacing it for the money that someone would be willing to pay for it... So yeah, I'm keeping her 8). Pups were changed to Carvin pups, and sound amazing.





Next two are no brainers. Carvin CS6, and Carvin DC700. I love these two guitars, for different reasons. The CS6 makes me smile every time I look at it, plays extraordinarily well, sounds perfect for the classic vibe, and I would never want to get rid of it. 
My DC700 is an all walnut beast, neck feels soooo good, and I love the way she looks, plays, and sounds.
I'll never sell a Carvin (unless I hate it as soon as I open the box) because my goal is to have a stable of guitars that my grandkids will be fighting over after I'm dead, lol.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 4, 2013)

rikomaru said:


> just what is this sexy alien guitar?!?



Tis this. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...-late-ngd-super-custom-ormsby-multiscale.html


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 4, 2013)

will_shred said:


> Why you no post pics?



I don't own a camera or a cell phone that can take pics. I'm not real big with the whole technology thing, although, I do enjoy being a member of this forum. One day, I'll get my brother to help take and post pics of all of my guitars. I have some, IMHO, really nice custom shop B.C. Rich guitars and Ibanez Prestige guitars I'd like for you guys to see and stuff. Till then, I am the Fred Flintstone of technology.


----------



## NickS (Jul 4, 2013)

Every guitar I currently have. I seriously don't buy anything anymore that I don't think I will keep, unless some crazy circumstance comes up. I currently have a Carvin CT6M, Carvin CS4M, Carvin DC727, Carvin DC800, Larrivee acoustic, BC Rich Warlock with EMG 81/85's and a Floyd 1000, Ibby BTB675M, and two LTD 4 stringer basses.


----------



## JP7 (Jul 5, 2013)

1999 Les Paul Custom
2013 Mayones Regius 7 so far hoping to add a paul reed smith hollowbody ii next year!


----------



## F0rte (Jul 5, 2013)

Not going anywhere.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Jul 5, 2013)

haven't found such a guitar yet =/


----------



## TMatt142 (Jul 6, 2013)

I think I'm down to 8 guitars now....

91' Ibanez Pwh Uni
99' Ibanez RG7-CT
99' Ibanez RG7-CST
96' Ibanez J-custom 1502
98' Ibanez RG7620
98' Ibanez RG7420
12' Custom "Jem" swirl by Pearle/ET
12' Custom "Jem" LNG by Patrick Sims..

At this point, I'm on the fence about half of them. Obviously, I'd dump the two 12' in a heart beat, the 7420 could go. The Pwh, is god-like to play but I find I don't play on it too much. Not sure I like the pickups. My CT is awesome, but next to my CST, falls short. The J-custom I just got and I cannot ever imagine giving that one up. Probably the 3 that would survive a sell off are the CST, J-custom, and Pwh...


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 6, 2013)

TMatt142 said:


>



I can't even avoid this picture anymore, mother of Flamed Maple.


----------



## Lord_Kain (Jul 6, 2013)

My trusty RG7321 with the gibralter standard bridge, looks and plays just as great as the day I got her.


----------



## Djentlyman (Jul 6, 2013)

enough said i think


----------



## decoy205 (Jul 6, 2013)

Walterson said:


> Nope, it's a R0...



Ah shouldve noticed the reflectors. Unreal top on that one.


----------



## narad (Jul 6, 2013)

I think we should make it policy that anyone who posts a guitar in here and later posts it in the emporium gets perma-banned!


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 6, 2013)

My first guitar, the 1989/90 charvette! Actually not as much as a POS as you might think. This one has a body of real wood, as opposed to plywood, which some of them came with. 





And my beloved '94 custom 24. Doesn't get much love lately because it is only a 6'er, but I don't think I could get rid of it.


----------



## jawbreaker (Jul 7, 2013)

Even though this is the seven string section I see a lot of sixers. Here's my baby. 
Washburn WM536. I'll never get rid of her!


----------



## JP Universe (Jul 7, 2013)

narad said:


> I think we should make it policy that anyone who posts a guitar in here and later posts it in the emporium gets perma-banned!



There would be nobody left!!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 7, 2013)

Doubt I'll ever get rid of this guitar, the neck might be replaced by one that is a copy (at least of the shape). It use to not have the middle pickup, so the newer pic is the top one.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jul 7, 2013)

LolWotGuitar said:


> Not going anywhere.



What is that bridge called?


----------



## chassless (Jul 7, 2013)

my love.














i love that headstock. i don't care who doesn't.


----------



## aleXander (Jul 7, 2013)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> I get offers once a week. This guitar is my life, and I never even play it. The day I got it, my bass player and vocalist took the ride with me. My bass player ended up buying a brand new 5 string that day. Unfortunately, both of them have passed away since then. I look for things to cling to that spark that memory, and this guitar is a huge part of that. Not to be depressing, but I would go a very long distance to keep this in my possession.



That is awesome that you have that memory attached to your guitar brother! Not depressing at all! It's really cool to hear stories like that.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 7, 2013)

Kinda boring but:

RG1077xl
540s7
RG1512LMB

Those will probably go to the grave with me.


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 7, 2013)

all of them since nobody wants my left handed guitars 

in all seriousness though, I'll probably never sell my american deluxe strat, since it was my first electric and I just love playing it. Its in dire need of a setup by now though. 

old pic






I'm also probably stuck with my dean vendetta (1st humbucker guitar) and my schecter 007 (first 7 string) since they're both low end and full of holes, etc. I'm okay with that though.


----------



## Metaguitarist (Jul 7, 2013)

My DC700


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 8, 2013)

the gas level in this thread exceeded my expectations...

...moar pics pls!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 8, 2013)

-Washburn Culprit, first serious guitar I ever bought back in 2001
-Washburn 332 autographed by Dimebag in 2004, for sentimental reasons
-BC Rich Polar White IT Speed V, I just love the way that one feels, and love the black-on-white aesthetics 
-BC Rich NT Beast V hand-painted for me by a dear friend and aspiring artist
-el cheapo Yamaha acoustic that belonged to a friend who sadly took his own life.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 8, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> -Washburn 332 autographed by Dimebag in 2004, for sentimental reasons


i meet him at a dallas stars hockey game and he signed my starter jacket.

cool dude...sat there and talked to everyone & signed stuff.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 8, 2013)

Considering I'm so poor I can't afford another guitar, I don't think I'll sell my Cort m600t... since I'll remain guitarless without it  Anyway, still haven't found one I really want to stick with.


----------



## donsimon (Jul 8, 2013)

My gibson flying v, got it on my 12th birthday. Might pass it on to My children some day but other than that, never geting rid of it!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 8, 2013)

donsimon said:


> My gibson flying v, got it on my 12th birthday. Might pass it on to My children some day but other than that, never geting rid of it!
> View attachment 33995


ive got a neck-thru epi goth black v...would really like to get one like yours tho


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 8, 2013)

I know this can't really compare to some of the sevens posted here, buuut... I'm going to have to say my Douglas Hadron 727. I got it a year ago and to date, this is the only guitar I can say I've loved from day one onwards and has not been traded/sold within half a year. It has everything I need, and even vs the many ibanez, schecters, ESP 7s I've owned, this one just takes the cake, for literally 1/4th of the price most of the others I've owned. I don't think I could find anything I'd love more with the same amount of comfort and amazing tones I get from this guitar unless I either went agile semi-custom or carvin. Even then, I wouldn't be able to find anything with the same body shape, which is pretty important for comfort and weight for me due to back issues.

I'm slightly afraid to post this picture in comparison to how good everyone elses shots are but all I have is my phone to take a picture and well.. my room is covered in my horrible weeb obsession


----------



## chassless (Jul 9, 2013)

to the guys who post without pictures : contribute with more pictures


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 26, 2013)

my first guitar will always be in my possession. got it for my 16th birthday, straight outta the sears catalog for $169.99 lol.

i present to you, the cort effector...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 26, 2013)

My 4 string Washburn bass-my first instrument ever.
And my pink Hello Kitty strat.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 26, 2013)

My first guitar, Gibson Les Paul Traditional.


----------



## InVinoVeritasXXX (Jul 27, 2013)

I have one guitar currently, and I'll never get rid of it. It's a 2002 Gibson Faded Flying V, meaning it has the ebony board with the moon inlays. I very much like the faded finish as far as the feel of the neck goes, about a hundred times better than glossy IMO. I've got a Dimarzio X2N in the bridge and the stock pickup (4whateverR) in the neck. I've owned a few other guitars and this is the one I'm getting buried with.


----------



## chassless (Jul 27, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> my first guitar will always be in my possession. got it for my 16th birthday, straight outta the sears catalog for $169.99 lol.
> 
> i present to you, the cort effector...



and how does that sound ? have you got a clip or a showcase video ? 

on a more general note i think this thread should be made into a sticky, on another boards since everybody's posting instruments of an undefined number of strings !


----------



## brett8388 (Jul 27, 2013)

I'll probably never get rid of this one. I think it's the best of my group and it will be hard to ever find a better one from 1991 in similar condition. 

Quick story on it - I saw it on a forum when I only owned 1 UVMC and I PM'd the new owner, who bought it locally in CO. I said "if you ever decide to sell..." About a year went by and he PM'd me with a pretty high price, but we did the deal and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm never selling my Squier strat because it's not worth anything even though it's a good guitar


----------



## c0n0r (Jul 27, 2013)

For me its got to be my custom ibanez : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/237291-ngd-ibanez-7620-one-kind-jupiter-swirl.html#post3550163

I could never part with such a beauty! Mind you i've never got rid of any of my guitars because i get sentimentally attached to them, they get rebuilt every year so that they remain good enough quality to play in comparison to the rest!


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 28, 2013)

This.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Jul 28, 2013)

Probably my first guitar. My parents bought it for me without my knowing, and from then on I've never stopped playing guitar. I think that they enjoy the fact they helped me find something I truly love. 

Its nothing special, just a bronze warlock. I put some emgs in her, repainted to automobile spec and made a diamond plate pickguard. So glad it never had that hideous horned headstock


----------



## kchay (Jul 28, 2013)

To be honest, I can't think of getting rid of my RGA8, RG1527 OR my RGA121.
I just love them too much haha.


----------



## GraveMind (Jul 28, 2013)

This one is tough but I know I couldn't part with my RR1, my Iceman, or Les Paul.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 28, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> This.



WOOW, what is thattt!?


----------



## Tesla (Jul 28, 2013)

My Modified Kramer Vanguard!

Started off as a £150.00 deal from GAK.co.uk a few years ago now. It arrived with the long tail smashed up by about half an inch in. So I shaved and sanded that down, gave it a new paint-job, threw in an SD Invader and some little 12th fret decals (which noticeably need replaced!)

When I was young I always dreamed of having an all white RR with reversed headstock, so this was an homage to my younger selfs dreams!

She's a bit dusty, I don't play her much anymore in favour of my other guitars, but I'll never get rid of her!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jul 28, 2013)

My Crafted in Japan, 68 Reissue Strat.

I've had this for 13 years. I got it on my 14th birthday and it's changed a lot since then, though it's not very obvious whats different.

Electronics completely changed for high quality pots etc
Seymour Duncan AP2's in the neck and bridge
Graphite nut 
Sperzel locking tuners
Refretted twice (now has 6000 size frets)
The radius of the fretboard has been flattened to 12"

Most of the work was done by Feline Guitars, they did a fantastic job and it plays better than it ever has before. Sounds great too.

It's the one guitar that has had every emotion poured into it, it's been there as a crutch when I was going through some very tough times, it's been there at the best of times and it's been used on recordings, lessons, gigs and everything in between. 

My PRS guitars sound and play better than this but the Strat just has something about it.


----------



## danresn (Jul 28, 2013)

Jackson DK2M, it may not be the prettiest or the greatest but it has never ever failed me. Lovely maple neck and fretboard with Seymour Duncans. It was my first 'good' guitar and is just so damn solid.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jul 28, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



Does that speed knob make it go fast?


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 28, 2013)

I have 5 that I wouldn't want to sell and 2 that I would if needed, but if times got really hard and I actually did have to sell them, the only one that I wouldn't is the oldest most beat up one - a 1984 Gibson Explorer that I've owned for about 25 years.


----------



## iloki (Jul 28, 2013)

I have 2 that I will for sure never get rid of, my Carvin DC700, and my new baby, my Skervesen Medusa. I've bonded with these guitars on a level that I have never really bonded with any of my other instruments. My Skervy is in the shop for a problem with one of the strap buttons, and she'll be gone a week, and I can barely stand it.

Also, Garnoch, I want your Mustang!

the Carvin:





The Skervy


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 28, 2013)

Forkface said:


> WOOW, what is thattt!?





That's my 'spare-no-expense' Warmoth build 


More pics here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/244763-ogd-some-warmoth-love.html


----------



## oneblackened (Jul 28, 2013)

Yup. 





This is Blue, my MH400. I used this when I auditioned for music college, I got in... sentimental value anyone?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 28, 2013)

Garnoch said:


>



wow...nice axe. i remember that sticker. pushead artwork used on metallicas sig skateboard that zorlac made back in the 80's. i used to have one till my brother lost it.  worth quite a bit now a days...wish i still had it.


----------



## Garnoch (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks, man, I love Pushead. That's not a sticker though, its a 20 year old custom oil painting based on one of Pushead's designs. And yeah I remember those skateboards well.


----------



## donray1527 (Jul 28, 2013)

My Ibanez RG1527m and Epiphone SG custom prophecy custom. 
They were both bought for me buy my late grandfather before he passed away from cancer last year. He always supported my musical pursuits as he played mandolin. My father passed away when i was very young so he was pretty much my prevailing father figure, and i lived 5 minutes from him my entire life. 
The only way i would sell either one would be at an outrageous price, just cause my grandad would call me an idiot for not selling a guitar for 3x what i bought it for haha. 

But other than the extreme sentimental value, both guitars play and sound very well. The 1527m is the best seven string i have ever played. I would prefer it over a BFR JP7(i have played 3 and like the 1527m more)


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jul 28, 2013)

Boom. It's the perfect guitar. Perfect neck, perfect looks and perfect tone.


----------



## crg123 (Jul 28, 2013)

My Skervesen Viper 7.


----------



## ChAoZ (Jul 28, 2013)

Here's my keeper ,Charvel 650xl I bought brand new in 1989,with chainsaw case too


----------



## Polythoral (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd probably go homeless with this guitar as my final possession if it came to that. :x


----------



## chassless (Jul 30, 2013)

^ i've long wondered what kind of fretboard inlays would truly be original, innovative, and creative, and here i've found it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 30, 2013)

chassless said:


> ^ i've long wondered what kind of fretboard inlays would truly be original, innovative, and creative, and here i've found it.



those do look awesome...


----------



## JamesM (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## larry (Jul 30, 2013)

my m8m, and pending 8 scale are at the top of the stable now, though i'm sure the 8 scale will win since it's much closer to what i'd want. but if I ever get to spec out a guitar with a luthier that's willing to incorporate everything I ask for, then that'd be the one that ends up a family heirloom.


----------



## uni777 (Aug 1, 2013)

Next to my UV7BK from 91 these two will stay with me. Even if i have to live in a cardboard box.
Two custom 7s build by Dutch luthier Sjak Zwier:


----------



## Jameslewis777 (Aug 1, 2013)

I wish I had crazy cool custom guitars like a lot of you, but unfortunately my collection is rather boring lol...

Epiphone PR-5E Acoustic - I could definitely get rid of it.

Fender (Squier) Vintage Modified Jazz Bass V (heavily modded) - If I was in a dire situation and had to choose between selling this or death, I could get rid of it, but in terms of getting another bass, I would never. I love this thing. Plays amazingly for a Squier, amazing tone, and a great mod platform.

Epiphone Thunderhorse Explorer - Bought it for sentimental value, but I've only had it for 2 weeks, so it's not quite sentimental yet. At this point, I could get rid of it lol.

Fender Modern Player Thinline Telecaster - Returning it tonight lol

Schecter Blackjack SLS C-7 - This one is difficult. I suppose I would get rid of it if I had another 7-string to default to, but it's hard to say, because I like it so much. It does not have any sentimental value, it's just a really nice guitar.

Last but not least - My Fender Jim Root Tele. I would definitely not get rid of this guitar. It was my dream guitar growing up, and I saved up and bought it once it became a possibility. This holds sentimental value AND plays fantastically. Love this guitar.


----------



## davefoxtattoos (Aug 1, 2013)

My Neal Moser Basilisk. I designed the shape and Neal built it to perfection. It's my most comfortable and best playing guitar. I've got a 7-string version on order so I imagine that one will stick around forever, too.


----------



## MarkUV7P (Aug 1, 2013)

Jack Dent Custom Moderne


----------



## Origin (Aug 1, 2013)

My RGA121 VLF. It's the only one I've never, ever considered selling. Dented and dinged, scratchy and wonderful. MIGHT swap the Painkiller in the bridge and stock neck pu out in the future, but god help anyone who tries to take the guitar itself away from me.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 2, 2013)

Not the best picture, but my 2002 Jackson Warrior WRMG (MIJ) is the guitar I'll never part with. It belonged to 2 acquaintances of mine before I bought it, so I did get a heck of a deal on it. Although it's not clear in the pic, the finish is pretty banged up (and patched up equally badly) and it has been modded to high hell by yours truly:
- Floyd swapped for Kahler flatmount
- EMGs swapped for Blackouts
- Tone control disabled
- Stock cavity plates swapped for custom screwless plates
- Stock knobs replaced with black barrel knobs
- Stock locking nut replaced with OFR nut

In short, I made the guitar play, look and sound to my liking. I've never bonded so well with a guitar before. I will be refinishing it to a gaudy 80s colour in the near future, but for now, this thing screams!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 3, 2013)

some pretty nice axes so far...

...im jelly.


----------



## Tugberk (Aug 3, 2013)

Best Strat type guitar I've ever played.


----------



## chassless (Aug 3, 2013)

^ is that like a teaser picture ?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 3, 2013)

Tugberk said:


> Best Strat type guitar I've ever played.



moar pics asap!

btw, is that a cigarette burn?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 3, 2013)

It might not be the most top of the line but it's sentimental beyond words.

My Takamine GX-100 TB (explorer style) will never leave my side. You'd have to kill me for it. 

Even with its hot pink 80's DiMarzios


----------



## chassless (Aug 3, 2013)

and ... ?


----------



## Rustee (Aug 3, 2013)

My Ibanez RGR421EXFM. It was my first guitar that wasn't a piece of shit and I've been playing it for about four years now.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 3, 2013)

I have said this about at least 20 different guitars. I dont own any of them anymore. I find I get bored and once the thrill of a certain guitar is gone I dont go through another period of loving it again. There are some guitars I wouldnt mind finding and picking up again but I wouldnt want to own any of them again. I must say though I would love to find that 1 guitar that no matter how many nicks or dents and dings it got that I would only like it more but I have never found that perfect guitar. I always THINK I do then some way some how the love is lost and im on the hunt for another.


----------



## Darren James (Aug 3, 2013)

My 1967 Gibson SG.( with P-90's) It was my first real guitar I bought when I was about 15. I remember I saved for over a year and although its had the sh*t played out of it, it still plays and feels like nothing I currently own and I own 14 other guitars. Not to mention the sentimental value is priceless.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 3, 2013)

chassless said:


> and ... ?



Good point


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 3, 2013)

I know I just got this Ibanez SIR27FD, however this one will be staying with me for life, and I'm certain. Not because of how it plays (which is amazing), but rather because this was actually what I bought with the money I set aside from my inheritance from my grandmother passing earlier this year.. whom meant the world to me. I didn't really mention this in the NGD post as I found it would probably make the NGD sound too dramatic for an exciting post pictures or die post if that makes sense .






however, that doesn't mean that's the only reason. I think this has to be the first guitar I've ever bought where out of the box it played perfectly, with amazing action and a near perfect setup, and where I felt the stock pickups were perfect. Not to mention the comfort.. These things are just perfect when it comes to comfort and weight (which is actually the reason I chose this guitar due to medical issues on top of back issues making heavy guitars a pain)


----------



## chassless (Aug 4, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> Good point



so ? pictures ?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 4, 2013)

chassless said:


> so ? pictures ?



Ah. I see. Sorry about that. I shall have some asap


----------



## Pezshreds (Aug 4, 2013)

My LTD MH 400 NT
Bought it 7 years ago, we've been through everything together.


----------



## Tugberk (Aug 4, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> moar pics asap!
> 
> btw, is that a cigarette burn?



As you wish sir 
















































And yes, it's a cigaratte burn...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 4, 2013)

^ so vintage y0!


----------



## chassless (Aug 5, 2013)

Tugberk said:


> As you wish sir



so what is that metal clip thing ?


----------



## Syriel (Aug 5, 2013)

chassless said:


> so what is that metal clip thing ?



IIRC that's a Fender FatFinger.

It's a clip thing that adds more "tone" by adding mass to the headstock, kinda why there's the so called "large head" Fenders.

Me?

I'd probably never get rid of my RGD. It's the meanest guitar I have ever played. To me it's like the ultimate total of looks, playability, and tone. I just love it to bits. It's one hell of a riff machine.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Aug 5, 2013)

It's so good I sold my Suhr as I hadn't played it thanks to a best up 77 Burny... It's not going anywhere. 

I can't put it down. Perfect neck and feel.


----------



## Tugberk (Aug 6, 2013)

Tom 1.0 said:


> It's so good I sold my Suhr as I hadn't played it thanks to a best up 77 Burny... It's not going anywhere.
> 
> I can't put it down. Perfect neck and feel.



Great man! I love 80's Japanese LP copies.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 7, 2013)

My MII Ibanez RG7421 with EMTY Blackouts. Absolute metal machine.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 7, 2013)

^ sweet...now lets hear a sound clip pls!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 7, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ sweet...now lets hear a sound clip pls!



You will, very soon  Gonna cook something up tonight! This guitar will be the main rhythm tracking guitar on this progressive death metal EP that I am writing with NaYoN


----------



## Chuck (Aug 7, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> My MII Ibanez RG7421 with EMTY Blackouts. Absolute metal machine.



I can't get over how good that looks with the EMTY Blackouts, and how awesome that picture is! Great piece of photography!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 7, 2013)

My Takamine EG431SC (Mod: Bone Nut) in black, and my V1ATX Modded with SD Dual JB's


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 10, 2013)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> My Takamine EG431SC (Mod: Bone Nut) in black, and my V1ATX Modded with SD Dual JB's



pics pls


----------



## chassless (Aug 10, 2013)

^ they should rename this thread to : "* Post pictures of the *guitar(s) you own that you will never get rid of*"*


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 10, 2013)

chassless said:


> ^ they should rename this thread to : "* Post pictures of the *guitar(s) you own that you will never get rid of*"*



i agree...i should have 

from now on, post pics!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 10, 2013)

Custom LP goldtop...was built by a friend, woman paid for half cause she loves me, and it's a ....in beast of a guitar. Goes nowhere.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Aug 10, 2013)

I thought I posted in here but cant find it; anyways I didnt post pics! My Carvin Bolt + Jay Turser Strat is the king.. cheapest guitar ever, but plays literally perfect. It has been the one constant in my revolving door of gear since 2009. Love this thing.






Im hoping the next edition of Carvin / strat parts will be my #1 six-string once I get it.. Without spoilers, it involves this:






Taking forever to finish, but hopefully very soon!


----------



## hank 66 (Aug 11, 2013)

PRS SE Baritone, PRS SE custom 24, PRS SE 7string, 1221 Pacifica and a
yamaha `silent guitar steel string´. these would be the last ones standing.
I recently discovered SE's and I gotta say, major bang for the buck. The 1221 has a neck like no other and the other yami satisfies any accoustic needs I occasionally have. I will die with these axes. (I love the new SE7).


----------



## Tone_Boss (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a cheap Gibson SG worn series with p90's that plays incredibly well. For what I paid for it and how awesome it is I doubt I'd ever get rid of it.


----------



## donray1527 (Aug 11, 2013)

Im getting too much gas from this thread!!!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 13, 2013)

Definitely my Fender Blacktop Baritone Telecaster...it's pretty much my go-to guitar for drop-A now, even over my 7-strings. I love this thing!


----------



## 1b4n3z (Aug 14, 2013)

In other words, any of them


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 15, 2013)

1b4n3z said:


> In other words, any of them



nice...

ok...your house is on fire, you have 2 hands, which 2 will it be!


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Aug 15, 2013)

Hmmm, lesseee...... these three definitely:

1954 Gretsch Country Club - this is actually a player's guitar (I paid about $2200 for it [I traded several guitars and cash] and could probably never afford a completely original Country Club). It was restored by its previous owner, due to the finish, binding and neck (which needed a reset) being screwed up bigtime. The finish is non original (Country Clubs were never made with a burgundy finish). The hardware is new stuff, but the pickups are the original 1954 DeArmond Dynasonics, and the pickup selector and pots are original. It's a killer jazz guitar, and due to its hot pickups (they're DC resistance is 11k ohm), can grind like a demon at mega gain settings - as long as you keep on top of controlling feedback. Due to it being an early model Country Club, its specs are slightly different from later ones, making it a bit rare. Nope, it's not for sale! 







2012 Fender Esquire - single pickup guitars are fun! You just plug in and play. This one has a great neck, and once I replaced the so-so stock pickup, with a Don Mare Twangzilla (which is a VERY overwound, Broadcaster-type pickup - its DC resistance is 11.5k ohm), it turned into a rock & roll monster! It ain't no country twang machine! At mega gain amp settings, it laughs at the paradigm, that says you need humbuckers to do decent modern metal tones. I call it the Junkyard Dog, and it's also not going anywhere, due to it being a great playing and great sounding guitar. Also, Esquires aren't very common, unless you roll your own.







The verdict is still out on the Fender Cabronita Thinline Telecaster (I haven't had it long enough to decide, if it's a long term keeper), and my 1978, Guild 12-string acoustic (12-strings sound fantastic, but they are a pain to tune).

I'm hoping the guitar below, will finally allow my 7-string GAS to settle down. I've had 7-strings off and on for the past several years, but I'm not a fan of Super-Strat bodied ones that make up the majority of the 7 & 8-string world. Also the wacky & cool in an offbeat way Danelectro MOD 7 I had, got on my nerves with it's goofy, non-intuitive pickup selection scheme. Hopefully the Schecter Jazz 7 below (which I just bought this morning off of Reverb.com) will take care of my 7-string GAS. Besides, I LOVE hollow and semi-hollowbody guitars. Not only do they do great jazz tones (when I play clean, it's typically in a jazz vein), but they sound soooo throaty, when played at mega gain.

Schecter Jazz 7 (photo is not of the one I bought)


----------



## Basti (Aug 15, 2013)

Not just any RG7321. MY RG7321.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 21, 2013)

there are only 2 or 3 of these esp flying a customs floating around...


----------



## chassless (Aug 21, 2013)

^ and i thought "Flying a" was a typo ...


----------



## patata (Aug 21, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> there are only 2 or 3 of these esp flying a customs floating around...



Equipped with floyd rose.
I see what you did there.




> http://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp36/Ric360girl/2012FenderEsquire-Nov112012.jpg



I


NEED


THIS


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 21, 2013)

I really only have 1, maybe 2:

1993 Les Paul Studio Lite - my father gave me this guitar. He passed away in '98. This thing will be here to stay, hopefully through all my grandkids should I ever have them

Ibanez S970CW-NT - i'm not married to this one...but the way it plays, how light it is, etc would make it a hard departure.


----------



## Nicki (Aug 22, 2013)

Basically, these four aren't going anywhere.





















Always thought about selling this one... though I don't know if I ever... wood


----------



## chassless (Aug 22, 2013)

^ why would you sell that ? isn't it pretty rare nowadays ?

#2 and #4 are awesome, what is #3 ?


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 22, 2013)

Always had a crush on that Bowes, awesome guitar!


----------



## Nicki (Aug 22, 2013)

chassless said:


> ^ why would you sell that ? isn't it pretty rare nowadays ?
> 
> #2 and #4 are awesome, what is #3 ?



I'm not sure if it's a rare guitar these days. Truth be told I barely use it.. but the quilt is just so pretty!

#3 is a Bowes Wenge - 7 from Bowes Guitarworks

It's basically a prototype that Brian built when was getting really really good at building guitars. He was sad from letting sit in a case so he sold it to me since he knew I'd play it. It's currently not in my possession as I left it with him some months ago and he's doing some top secret stuff with it.


----------



## chassless (Aug 22, 2013)

awesome ! let me guess, neodymium pickups ? color shifting neon lights body and neck binding ? hieroglyphs fretboard inlays ?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 22, 2013)

Nicki said:


> #3 is a Bowes Wenge - 7 from Bowes Guitarworks



he's got some nice axes, diggin this one...


----------



## Nicki (Aug 22, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> he's got some nice axes, diggin this one...



There's a really sad story about what happened to that one... I won't name any names, but basically, that guitar was supposed to be Brian's personal 8 string. He ended up giving it to a very well known "friend" of his because he "needed" an 8 string. This well known "friend" ended up getting an 8 string from a big company and hasn't even bothered returning Brian's 8 to him.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 23, 2013)

bummer...


----------



## chassless (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicki said:


> There's a really sad story about what happened to that one... I won't name any names, but basically, that guitar was supposed to be Brian's personal 8 string. He ended up giving it to a very well known "friend" of his because he "needed" an 8 string. This well known "friend" ended up getting an 8 string from a big company and hasn't even bothered returning Brian's 8 to him.



how can people be this way ? i can't understand people who have such little respect for anything ...
i remember a luthier friend of mine who told me a similar story about a guitar he had/built (can't really remember it was a few years ago) he was in love with it, without going into details it had pretty special woods and pickups. a 'friend' of his asked if he could borrow it because he 'needed' it (sounds like a trend) the months went by and that guy never went into contact with the luthier again, he would practically keep avoiding him, and whenever the luthier got a hold of him and asked about the guitar, the guy would stall the conversation.
eventually the luthier had somehow retrieved his guitar, and as he put it by his own words, it looked like "the guy went to the corniche where the sewers drop into the sea and he soaked the guitar in it for a few hours". apparently he left a pentagram carved (or done with a permanent marker, i hope) on the body, the luthier also found what he assumed was traces of weed between the frets and the pickups, and other unimaginable mistreatments. the luthier sounded really pretty hurt as he was telling me that story.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nicki said:


> There's a really sad story about what happened to that one... I won't name any names, but basically, that guitar was supposed to be Brian's personal 8 string. He ended up giving it to a very well known "friend" of his because he "needed" an 8 string. This well known "friend" ended up getting an 8 string from a big company and hasn't even bothered returning Brian's 8 to him.





chassless said:


> how can people be this way ? i can't understand people who have such little respect for anything ...
> i remember a luthier friend of mine who told me a similar story about a guitar he had/built (can't really remember it was a few years ago) he was in love with it, without going into details it had pretty special woods and pickups. a 'friend' of his asked if he could borrow it because he 'needed' it (sounds like a trend) the months went by and that guy never went into contact with the luthier again, he would practically keep avoiding him, and whenever the luthier got a hold of him and asked about the guitar, the guy would stall the conversation.
> eventually the luthier had somehow retrieved his guitar, and as he put it by his own words, it looked like "the guy went to the corniche where the sewers drop into the sea and he soaked the guitar in it for a few hours". apparently he left a pentagram carved (or done with a permanent marker, i hope) on the body, the luthier also found what he assumed was traces of weed between the frets and the pickups, and other unimaginable mistreatments. the luthier sounded really pretty hurt as he was telling me that story.



What the hell? All of these things really chap my ass. Undoubtedly people who know luthiers and musicians know that the one way to surely hit 'em where it hurts is to do crape like this. Almost every time they seem to go right for the jugular too. I don't believe I'll ever understand it.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Aug 23, 2013)

^Never lend a guitar to anyone. Never did, never will. Being friends does not give the right to claim someone's stuff.

This shit happens with books, DVD's, pretty much everything except cars and houses. So yes, it can also happen with that special guitar borrowed by your special best friend.

If someone is really your friend, then they will understand you don't just lend out expensive and vulnerable things like guitars and respect your point of view. Otherwise they can gtfo asap imo.



dedsouth333 said:


> I don't believe I'll ever understand it.


 
I have a 1 and 3 year old kid. Have you ever seen how they try to grab someone else's toy and keep a hold of it, or protect their own from another kid grabbing it? That's primal human nature being displayed there. I see it, I take it, so it's mine. Adults should have learned from their parents to control those urges. 

Unfortunately, some have not learned to control themselves, while some others have learned that sharing with friends is what a good person does. That's my perspective on where these situations come from.


----------



## Dcm81 (Aug 30, 2013)

The first guitar I bought from my own money: '92 or '93 MIJ Ibanez Iceman. Don't really play it much anymore cause it's only got 22 frets which are also hard to play to comfortably and the body shape is soooo uncomfortable to play sitting.....still my first love.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 30, 2013)

My First Guitar may always be with me after I get a chunky neck for it. I'm not sure what pickups I'm going to put in it though maybe an invader and a chunky bridge single coil for the neck.


----------



## nkri (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll never get rid of my RG2027 or 7621. They play perfectly, and both have a lot of sentimental value as well so they're here to stay.

I like my other guitars (RG2550EX and RG1620X) but not enough for trading/selling them at some point to be out of the question...I'm mostly just waiting for the right deal to come along


----------



## Scarab76 (Aug 31, 2013)

_*




*_​


----------



## Dayn (Aug 31, 2013)

My Ibanez RG2228.

...Because it's the only one I have.

Also, it's a 21st birthday gift from my parents.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Sep 2, 2013)

i know i just got it but this will NEVER leave me!!


----------



## cronux (Sep 2, 2013)

this thread has more mojo then the sixties


----------



## chassless (Sep 2, 2013)

AscendingMatt said:


> i know i just got it but this will NEVER leave me!!



that's the first nice looking strandberg i've seen yet and it looks awesome ! (bombs away guys ! )


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 2, 2013)

Cool thread! In general I have an emotional attachment to all my guitars and it would be extremely difficult to to part with any of them, but if I was forced to this would be my list:

Keeps:
- Godin Freeway Classic in Black Pearl - My first guitar. Plays well and sounds good too. A workhorse guitar--tremendous value.
- LTD EC1000QM in Seethru Green - Fantastic playing guitar I purchased used. Only thing i'd change would maybe be the EMG's to some passives in the future.
- Ibanez PF60 Acoustic in Blue- My first acoustic. Stays in tune really well and plays good too. Wouldn't part with it due to it being my first acoustic. Does have some problems though (very sensitive to temperature changes and truss rod hole drilled incorrectly making it hard to get to truss rod).

Fence: 
- Gibson Les Paul Menace in Flat Black - My first 'expensive' guitar. Purchased largely with the influence of my father. Definitely a cool and unique guitar that is killer for high gain solos. Pickups are fine for high gain but for clean they are horrible (unless using a SolidState/Digital amp) as they overdrive a tube amps preamp SO much. Also this baby is plagued by the old "Gibson LP G string tuning stability" issue-- some days it's ok but others it just wont stay in tune after moderate bends.
- LTD Viper Baritone 300 in Black - Really neat guitar that I got used. My main gripe with this guitar is that it has wacky neck-dive. Very uncomfortable to play standing, but fine to play sitting. Perhaps a strap button relocation would help the neck-dive some and I might give'er a try in the future.

GAS:
- EBMM JPX-6 in purple or green.
- Schecter SLS C-1 in Blue.

Again I'd probably never part with anything I own and I'd just be extremely selective in what else I take in to my possession-- already out of space to store my guitars, lol.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Sep 2, 2013)

My Custom 24. It's the best 6 string guitar I've ever played and probably the most consistently inspiring instrument I own. Nothing could replace it


----------



## chassless (Sep 2, 2013)

^ i saw that one on your other thread. i really want blackhawks now !


----------



## dedsouth333 (Sep 2, 2013)

That is a beautiful PRS man.


----------



## Cloudy (Sep 3, 2013)

I've got a few guitars in my collection I wouldn't mind selling but its hard to bring myself to it XD

Jackson RR24 - Would sell if the opportunity arrived, doesn't see much play anymore and it just hangs on the wall looking brutal.

Takamine TC182GC - Would sell most likely, I enjoy having an acoustic/nylon around but I always end up putting it down after 30~ minutes and going back to my electrics.

Dean VMNTX - First 'real' guitar that I got serious with, wouldn't sell for less than full price of the guitar (AKA I'll never sell it). Sentimental value, you know?

Dean Razorback - Guitar neck is split in half, basically just the body sitting in the case would gladly sell parts/body.

Strandberg Boden 7 (Being built) - Would need time to decide, I like to think this is part of my collection even though its not in hand, first custom I've ever ordered and definitely the most expensive guitar I'll have ever had.

Steinberger Spirit GU - Recently purchased, would also need time to decide.

Ibanez SR605 - Actively selling right meow.

LTD Viper-54 Bass - Actively selling right meow, was my second bass but its ugly as dicks to me so I could care less (Could care less? anyone ever realized how dumb that expression is? its implying that you could infact care less about it apposed to 'couldn't care less' unless I've just been saying it wrong my entire life...heard a number of people use could care less ).


----------



## Basti (Sep 3, 2013)

I owned a PRS SE for about a year so I can easily see myself GASing for a PRS somewhere down the line


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 3, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I'm too sentimental of a person to sell any of my guitars  I currently own 5
> 
> Ibanez RG5EX1: This was my first guitar and I've done tons of pickup swaps in it, etc. It plays really well for a GC floor model of a $400 Indo guitar. So yeah, never leaving me ever.
> 
> ...



Update: I bought an older Washburn a few weeks ago and like it, but it wouldn't be too hard to part with if I got the right trade or cash offer


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 7, 2013)

every washburn ive owned or played so far has just been ok...nothing too special.

maybe i need to find a higher end one to try idk...


----------



## chassless (Sep 7, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Update: I bought an older Washburn a few weeks ago and like it, but it wouldn't be too hard to part with if I got the right trade or cash offer





M3CHK1LLA said:


> every washburn ive owned or played so far has just been ok...nothing too special.
> 
> maybe i need to find a higher end one to try idk...



which models ?


----------



## clopstyle (Sep 7, 2013)

My USA Bich, it's on fire


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 9, 2013)

chassless said:


> which models ?



none of the nice ones like the guitar above...


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 9, 2013)

chassless said:


> which models ?



Mine's an MG94 "custom shop" which was pretty much just their higher end line in the early 90's 

Here's the NGD I did for it, with some pics

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...d-pawn-shop-washburn-1000th-post-content.html


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 9, 2013)

I had a few that I thought I'd never let go but from bills to them getting lost in moving without the past year and a half, I only have two left that I'll never get rid of. At least I think. 

1. Ibanez RG2EX1 This one holds a lot of sentimental value for me as I recorded my first album with that guitar. Overall as terms of quality, not the best, and I've put it through a lot and it's stuck with me. I call it Tank now because of it.

2. Ibanez RG7321 Another sentimental type thing see as this is my first 7 and has had me hooked on getting more 7's and learning how to navigate and write on 7's more. Again, not the best quality but it gets the job done. Plus whenever I get another 7 I'll even learn how to mod guitars on this guitar.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 9, 2013)

My H500 and H1001 will probably go to the grave with me.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 9, 2013)

1. My custom 24. Looks like a cheap cort due to solid black color, but sounds and plays perfect. Probably will change the fingerboard to ebony sometime in the future. There's a luthier where I live that do perfect fingerboard & fret installation, as good as the original. At that point resale value will surely go down, no matter how good the guitar turns out to be.

2. '96 Fender japan reissue 57 strat. Sounds really good, among the most resonant guitar I've get my hands on. Body and neck aged really beautifully. I have another strat (54 reissue), but after 4-5 pickup swaps I still can't get it sound near as good as this.


----------



## Tysonimmortal (Sep 11, 2013)

Schecter C7 Blackjack. It plays and sounds so much better than the other Schecters I've had, and the JB 7 bridge sounds HUGE.

Carvin DC600 : its my first Carvin and it slays.


----------



## jakeofthumbs (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not overly attached to many of my guitars, only one that I'd never sell/trade/lose/set on fire. I am lucky in that being a lefty, no-one ever asks, or wants to borrow my stuff.

Schecter Blackjack ATX-FR LH





The only six string I own that isn't in pieces or needs a bucketload of work. Swapped out all the hardware to gold to match the binding, and went with a Gotoh floyd. Played a heap of shows with this and given it a thrashing, but apart from the sentimental value I'm not particularly attached to it.

Custom Ron Kirn 7 string




Spent a lot of money on this, and it really wasn't what I wanted. Should have gone with a longer scale than 25.5. Should have gone with a fixed bridge, I hate the Kahler. Probably shouldn't have got pickup rings. The string spacing is a lot more narrow than I'm used to. Beautiful guitar, really nice fretwork, but it never filled a need, and I would sell it now if I thought anyone would be interested in it.

Agile Interceptor 727




Bought to fill the mistakes made in purchasing the Kirn. Great guitar for lower tunings (obviously), never given me any problems, and plays well. Still, more of a tool than a love.

Custom Soundworks 7
WAS:





IS:




I've had this guitar for ten years. Absolutely played it to death, almost killed it, and recently had it resurrected. Thin, fast neck, beautiful tone, and now it's gorgeous. I would break someone's arms for even touching it, let alone playing/stealing it. The one guitar I couldn't live without.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 12, 2013)

as to the "borrowing" thing...that's the joy of playing BC Rich. All my friends play either ESP/Jackson/Ibanez superstrats or Gibson/Epiphone Les Pauls, so no one ever asks to borrow my gear.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Sep 12, 2013)

For me, it's the guitars I have gigged with, too much memories to sell them off.

And also it's pretty impossible to get them in the market anymore these days :

RGA321F (Black Onyx) - my dearest guitar, been playing shows with it since the past 5 years, discontinued
RG1527M - discontinued
RGA220Z (Crystal Black) - discontinued
Yamaha AC3R acoustic
and Suhr Rasmus Guthrie Govan (discontinued) because of this :


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 24, 2013)

What is that? it's all i've ever wanted in a strat


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 26, 2013)

some really nice/cool guitars being posted...


----------



## Jackley (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't think I would ever sell my RGD2127z unless they brought the same model out with a maple board. Love it to death.


----------



## shikamaru (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't think I'm particularly attached to any of my guitars, I could part with any provided I can get the same features on a better guitar. 2 of my guitars are second hand, and I don't spare them at all taking one whenever I get to work away from home, not sure if they hold a lot of value for these reaons so I would still have a hard time parting with them because the cost of not keeping them would probably not equal the value of still being able to play them..

I would definitely not spare a higher end one either, but I can see me getting rid of everything before that one. The instrument I would not sacrifice is my Roland D-20, not because it is that great of a synth, but because it holds a lot of sentimental value. I don't play it a lot these days though


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 30, 2013)

I hope you never sell this if that is how you feel. If you ever think about it, I would commit crimes to buy it if I didn't have the $ [PM me, I may have the $ lol] For sure one of my favorite single cut 7's ever





Believe it or don't this is an awesome guitar. Ordered in 2010 and build time was about 5 months. I hope to never sell this one, it is a keeper for sure. Best neck and fret board ever. Strictly 7 Guitars.


----------



## ah_graylensman (Sep 30, 2013)

I try not to have more than 7 or 8 guitars at any given time, so if I go over that, I generally try to weed something out. There are however a couple guitars that I will never let go, strictly for sentimental reasons. One is an Epiphone LP Standard, which is a merely OK guitar that I bought to celebrate passing my master's thesis defense. Another is an RS Classic, a custom made copy of Brian May's homebuilt "Red Special" that I bought for my 30th birthday (and then waited 17 months for it to arrive).


----------



## nikolix (Sep 30, 2013)

Epiphone les paul special two
Jackson js 30 rr
Epiphone goth sg

No, i could easily get rid off of all of them...


----------



## Rotatous (Oct 17, 2013)

Not exactly a guitar, but I can honestly say I will never get rid of this. This thing just has too long of a history to even begin to explain. Today it's somehow ended up in my hands and I use it on all of my recordings.

It has the neck of a Fender P Bass (from what decade I'm honestly not quite sure, though it looks like its been through hell and back) and the body of an '80s ESP 400 series. How in the hell it ended up with a Zim-Gar badge on the headstock I don't think I will ever know


----------



## codycarter (Oct 19, 2013)

Honestly, I find most guitars expendable, except for my Epiphone Wildcat. Even though I considered trading it for a Fender Jazzmaster..


----------



## enghell (Oct 19, 2013)

The ones I would never part with are my Peavey EVH Wolfgang Special (just plain awesome), my Ibanez RGD2127FX (w/ white BKP ceramic Warpigs. since it's amazing) and when eventually my dad will leave his 1958 Fender Stratocaster for me (it's pretty worn, but he's been playing it since the early 60's so nothing weird with that).


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 19, 2013)

Actually I feel bad because I sold my first guitar...a very cheap Squier Black Stratocaster...
I would never get rid of my Yamaha RGX custom, my second guitar and gift from my late grandfather.
It's a guitar that I almost don't play at all.
It needs some work, the paint is ok but there are scratches on the back due to loads of play and it needs to be refretted.
It's not a very known guitar but it plays awesomely, maybe some newer pickups would give an extra edge but at the end I decided to leave it as it is since it's something that has lots of affective value.
Oh...I had the bridge replaced from a luthier, but I put the same it has originally...which...don't even know what it is, except it costs a damn lot and it's very rare.
Here's 2 pics of the guitar


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 19, 2013)

Came.

Jesus that blue strandberg is hot. Ive had the gnarliest strandberg gas and that just tipped the scales.

More like rocked. Rocked the scales. Or just smashed them, destroyed them.


----------



## Charvel7string (Nov 21, 2013)

2000 Gibson les paul custom (ebony) black beauty. 
also Esp/Ltd AW-7 Bkp ceramic black hawks (this thing is a "djentanator" XD)


----------



## Djazzy (Nov 21, 2013)

Regius Chilli because it's the first one of those ever made, the only real MBC item. It was copied a couple of times but it has some features that were not transferred to the copies.

The Grail Setius, because it's the Grail, duh. Other than these two everything is on the table, if the deal is good enough. Right now I have this Skervy Raptor 8 that I'd like to trade for a nice bass, but bass slappaz rarely want to trade their basses for guitars. Oh well.


----------



## Randy (Nov 21, 2013)

I actually made the decision a few years back to not really "sell" anymore guitars because I've had too many that I got rid of and regretted (and blew the money on food, beer, etc.), but I will occasionally trade for another guitar. Still, I try to stick pretty hard to not getting rid of them.

That said, three that are definitely on the never ever list would be:

The BC Rich Virgin N7 - It was my first 7-string and I believe it was the first (or one of the first?) guitars I saved up to buy on my own. Those two things, mixed with the fact of all the work I put into it makes it absolutely priceless. 

It's, ironically, in the middle of a facelift to go back to passives. 







The second is my RG7420. A big part of it is the fact it was a birthday present from my g/f (more about that story in the NGD thread), the other part being that it's a FANTASTIC workhorse guitar.






The third being an LTD MH1000 I got from my friend Eric (failshredder on here). He got it on a trade a few years back and it had some intonation issues that made the guitar nearly unplayable outside of A standard tuning. At the time he was burned out on it and it sat, so we worked out a deal and I bought it off him. It was kind of a crapshoot for me because I didn't know if the intonation issue could be fixed but it ended up the bridge was originally mounted too far back, so I filled the stud holes and moved it forward into intonatable range. It also came with a JB/59 set that really wasn't working for it, so I swapped those out for a D-activator/Evo set that were PERFECT.

Between the fact the guitar came from a close friend, all the work I put into it and the fact it's a perfect 6 string workhorse, that guitar will definitely be staying with me.


----------



## chassless (Nov 22, 2013)

EDIT - derp.


----------



## DanieLibuy (Nov 22, 2013)

My ESP KH2 Ouija.




IMG_1666


----------



## dedsouth333 (Dec 6, 2013)

I know I'm super late and I'm practically necro bumping but I did promise that I'd post a pic of my beloved Takamine with the '80s pink pups as soon as i could and I finally figured out how 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 25, 2013)

...any Christmas guitars make it on this list?


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 26, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...any Christmas guitars make it on this list?



Yes, actually!

My mother got me a PRS SE Mikael Akerfeldt signature. Its significance is the fact that A: it's my first "Premium" guitar and B: it was my mother's first real contribution to my music, and that means a lot to me.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 26, 2013)

I've had a lot of really nice guitars come and go over the years but the one I could never imagine selling is my GMW custom Shop Strat.
It's all maple , a 1 3/4" nut and is my baby. I usually record with it and people often tell me when they jam with me that when I switch to this guitar from my others my playing really takes off. 





My USA SL2H comes in a close 2nd.




I've also thought I would never think about selling my BRJ 7 either , but I don't really find myself playing it much these days so I could probably live without it, even though IMO it is completely irreplaceable.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 26, 2013)

My Brian Moore i1. Unless I can find an i1f, This guitar is just too perfect for me.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Dec 26, 2013)

RTheodoppalus said:


> I had a few that I thought I'd never let go but from bills to them getting lost in moving without the past year and a half, I only have two left that I'll never get rid of. At least I think.
> 
> 1. Ibanez RG2EX1 This one holds a lot of sentimental value for me as I recorded my first album with that guitar. Overall as terms of quality, not the best, and I've put it through a lot and it's stuck with me. I call it Tank now because of it.
> 
> 2. Ibanez RG7321 Another sentimental type thing see as this is my first 7 and has had me hooked on getting more 7's and learning how to navigate and write on 7's more. Again, not the best quality but it gets the job done. Plus whenever I get another 7 I'll even learn how to mod guitars on this guitar.




Well I lied. The RG7321 got sold on ebay and the RG2EX1 I gave to a friend of mine who wanted to learn electric guitar. Guess I'm not as sentimental as I thought I was.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 26, 2013)

I've let go a lot of guitars that I miss to this day. Never again. I've held onto all my guitars that are left. If I could have a few back, totally would but I would never get rid of the ones I have now.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 26, 2013)

I haven't encountered one yet. I thought it was the esp I had but it wasn't. I'll probably pick up another one sometime


----------



## Shredasaurus (Dec 26, 2013)

My Agile Septor Pro 727





it means so much to me as it was many firsts
-my first 7 string
-my first neckthru
-my first maple fretboard
-first guitar with EMGs
-the most expensive guitar ive ever owned
-I drove 7 hours to get it lol


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thought it was gonna be my UV777GR but everything is for sale for the right price  but pretty sure my KxK 7DC's are not going anywhere


----------



## chassless (Dec 27, 2013)

^ no pics of that KxK ?


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 27, 2013)

chassless said:


> ^ no pics of that KxK ?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 27, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Thorn DeLuxe 90 Prototype # 08 - "Goldie":




Should update as I still have this one but let go of all my other Thorns and won't be buying any new ones from him for personal reasons, but this is one guitar I'll still never sell.  Absolutely perfect and I'm glad I sold off all the stuff I needed to in order to grab this while it was still available, it's just one of those guitars you pick up and hear that tone in your head coming out of the speakers every time. Love it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 28, 2013)

some more really nice axes...keep the pics coming!


----------



## chassless (Dec 28, 2013)

Churchie777 said:


> awesomeness



i ask for one KxK and i get two.


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 28, 2013)

chassless said:


> i ask for one KxK and i get two.


 
What can i say im a proud poppa


----------



## constepatdyak (Dec 28, 2013)

ESP Horizon


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 28, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> I also had to bring in the '14 guitar/2 racks' maximum rule after reaching 17 guitars with 7 custom guitars in the pipeline... I had to go on a selling spree. It actually stressed me out having guitars lying around on chairs and I refuse to leave guitars in cases....
> 
> In order from top to bottom of what I wouldn't sell. I actually am at the point where I won't sell any of these (barring the 550) unless in a major emergency, I've got my collection almost to the point of personal satisfaction/perfection!! (7 customs and 7 production/modded)
> 
> ...



UPDATE - 

Ibanez 550 sold
KxK #13 sold
J Custom sold
BRJ Dead
Suhr acquired
Another PRS acquired

Add Ormsby to the incoming list

Currently I can't see myself letting go of anything that I own but ummm yeah&#8230;. Somethings gotta give at some point


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 28, 2013)

My rga121 With a warpig! Love that ....er


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 28, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> UPDATE -
> 
> Ibanez 550 sold
> KxK #13 sold
> ...


 
does that list mean you still have said Green dot?


----------



## Possessed (Dec 29, 2013)

For me three guitars of mine i will never get rid of
1. The silver KV custom (my ex No.1) is my first jackson custom. I have this guitar for more than 5 years. 






2. My own jackson cs solar KV i received this year. My first custom order. 





3. 79 BC Rich bich 10. Ultrarare with highest craftsmanship.


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 29, 2013)

^ please name all them electronics on the BC


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 29, 2013)

rockstarazuri said:


> and Suhr Rasmus Guthrie Govan (discontinued) because of this :



Kinda same here lol 

Guthrie's sig on a fantastic japanese strat that I scored for only $300.. nothing fancy, but it means a lot to me


----------



## xzyryabx (Dec 29, 2013)

These two:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 29, 2013)

^ cool...you got that from meestursparkle. cool guy, i got my angel sword from him.


----------



## maxdgad (Dec 29, 2013)

My 2011 Prestige FR2620





I got this while on a family reunion in Hong Kong. I didn't think I'd be getting anything, but I saw this hanging on the wall at a Tom Lee in Central for sale and I couldn't leave the country without it.


----------



## xzyryabx (Dec 29, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ cool...you got that from meestursparkle. cool guy, i got my angel sword from him.



Yup, James is great to work with.
Pics of the angel sword?


----------



## ElCid (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a well worn in late 70s black guild s90 next to me bed that I've owned since the 5th grade. Smallish neck but plays great. Usually sneak in 5 minutes unplugged each morning before I get the kids up for school. Played that thing in the basement, in the garage, and even once in church through a fender vibrochamp.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 30, 2013)

xzyryabx said:


> Yup, James is great to work with.
> Pics of the angel sword?





SevenString.org - M3CHK1LLA's Album: M3CHK1LLA's geetar album


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 30, 2013)

maxdgad said:


> My 2011 Prestige FR2620
> 
> I got this while on a family reunion in Hong Kong. I didn't think I'd be getting anything, but I saw this hanging on the wall at a Tom Lee in Central for sale and I couldn't leave the country without it.



This guitar is one of the most versatile sounding guitars i've ever played, slays my RG550 & RGA121 when it comes to tonal variations. Best Ibanez imo.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly (Dec 30, 2013)

My Steve Morse Y2D. Was my high school grad present. Looks, sounds and feels amazing, really a head turner.


----------



## darkinners (Dec 30, 2013)

Beaten up to death, frets are worn, many dent and dings, all hardware are oxidize, finish are cracked, hazed and worn, even some of the fretboard are chipped. 

I actually don't play it anymore, even I want to sell it. I doubt that I can get anything from it.

But I won't sell it. Even at the point I am homeless, I will have this guitar with me living under the bridge or subway or anywhere else.

It just has too much sentimental value in it. The only circumstance I can think of that I will sell this guitar. It's matter of live or death between me or my family.


----------



## xzyryabx (Dec 30, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> SevenString.org - M3CHK1LLA's Album: M3CHK1LLA's geetar album



Awesome!
what woods?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 4, 2014)

^ i really need to take some pics of my newer guitars.


----------



## marshallH (Feb 4, 2014)

Yay, another reason to post my guitar!

Seattle-built les paul (go hawks) that I got on craigslist for the incredibly low price of $100 a couple years ago. Headstock was broken off and the body was cut "too thick to be practical" (it weighs 17 pounds). I rescued it, repaired the headstock, and cleaned up, thinking it was a cheap kit guitar. I the. Discovered the pickups were 1981 gibson Tim shaw PAFs, worth at least triple what I payed for the guitar. It plays just as good as my/my dad's 1968 gibson les paul custom black beauty fretless wonder (Jesus Christ that's a mouthful) and I wouldn't trade for any guitar in the world. It's a grayish green color AND it's a sparkle finish. Yay! Even though everything about was wrong to the builder (too thick, binding only on front of the body, no inlays on headstock, broken headstock, etc) I love and I feel like it was made for me.












(Not a scratch, cat hair, lol)


----------



## ev_o (Feb 4, 2014)

Remember seeing a few people mention this model the last I tried to go through this thread. My Rg1527m that I just got recently. I would need to be on the verge of severe financial ruin before I give that thing up.


----------



## chinooo (Feb 5, 2014)

This one!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Feb 5, 2014)

Definitely my RG7420 and my Jaguar SE HH. Both just amazing guitars, so playable, and they have that mojo to them.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy crap you got more than 30 guitars!


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll never sell my Gibson Les Paul, it was the first guitar I ever owned.


----------



## rifftrauma (Feb 5, 2014)

Plan on keeping this one pretty much forever, so much drama with BRJ but damn if this isn't the finest guitar I've played....


----------



## protest (Feb 5, 2014)

The guitars that I'll probably never get rid of are two of the least expensive guitars I own. 
My BC Rich NJ Warlock, and the BC Rich Bich my wife just got me for Christmas.

The Warlock wasn't my first guitar, but it was the one I learned to play on. That neck always feels like home. The other is the first (of hopefully many) guitars that my wife bought for me. 

I'd wouldn't get rid of them mostly because of sentimental value and partially because I wouldn't get much for them lol.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 5, 2014)

^^^ Me too on the BC Rich. Wife got me a Masterpiece mockingbird for Xmas - gotta hang onto it. It's actually quite decent. Gigged it once so far and it did fine.

I have an SAS32EX (made in China) that i thought about selling for minute to thin the herd, but realized how much i love it and decided i no longer need to thin the herd!! Its just a great guitar - good frets, finish. playability - it's all there.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 5, 2014)

Two guitars. First is my RG1527. I've had it now for about 7 years and it's easily my favorite guitar, playability-wise. The second is my 1987 Ibanez AM205. My dad passed it down to me. I hardly ever play it, but it has a huge amount of sentimental value.


----------



## GXPO (Feb 5, 2014)

I love this fiddle. Still haven't given it a pro setup but the neck is just so perfect..











Also my favourite trem to date.


----------



## protest (Feb 5, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> ^^^ Me too on the BC Rich. Wife got me a Masterpiece mockingbird for Xmas - gotta hang onto it. It's actually quite decent. Gigged it once so far and it did fine.
> 
> I have an SAS32EX (made in China) that i thought about selling for minute to thin the herd, but realized how much i love it and decided i no longer need to thin the herd!! Its just a great guitar - good frets, finish. playability - it's all there.



I had a similar thing happen. Last year I sold off all my stuff from when I was younger, a couple guitars and an amp. The Warlock was going to go with it, but my wife said no lol. I sat down then and played it for the first time in awhile, and I was like man I can't get rid of this thing. 

BC Rich makes awesome guitars. Their quality control and business model haven't bee the greatest over recent history, but when you get a good one it's really good, no matter how inexpensive it may have been.


----------



## Hendog (Feb 5, 2014)

I could never get rid of my first guitar. The guitar that started it all...

1996 (or close) Yamaha Pacifica with a Duncan Invader in the bridge and tuned to Drop C


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 5, 2014)

^^^ ok i'm getting repetitive here, but i had that same model and finish Pacifica for awhile like a decade ago, loved it! Sold it in during a tough part of my life. I've since tried other pacificas that were quite bad, but that particular one i remember playing and sounding great. Cool axe.


----------



## PoonMasterMaster (Feb 5, 2014)

My beautiful 7620. First seven string and still one of the best guitars I've ever played


----------



## Hendog (Feb 5, 2014)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> ^^^ ok i'm getting repetitive here, but i had that same model and finish Pacifica for awhile like a decade ago, loved it! Sold it in during a tough part of my life. I've since tried other pacificas that were quite bad, but that particular one i remember playing and sounding great. Cool axe.



The Pacifica is actually quite nice. It doesn't have that crappy Gio/Squire feeling to it. It's very solid.

Of course my main guitar is a Music Man JP6 so nothing feels solid in comparison.


----------



## ppinkham (Feb 8, 2014)

Yup, my Devin Townsend guitar. Even if it wasn't as awesome as it is, the events that led to me actually getting it into my hands made it mean more to me on a personal level.






I had ordered and paid for the guitar back in march of 2012 and was told I would see it in June of that year. When June rolled around, they told me it wouldn't be until September. On Twitter I follow Devin and Peavey, and somebody has asked Peavey about the release dates for the guitar. I replied to the guy about what I had been told, and since Devin was mentioned in the reply he saw what I had said and contacted me.

From there Devin put me in contact with his Peavey reps, and they went to work getting me a guitar built, ASAP. That was in August of 2012, I believe. Anyway, September hit and I still had nothing, so Devin being the awesome guy he is told me to get my money back if I could, and he'd get me a guitar.

Pretty ....ing awesome, right? However, I refused his offer and let him know that this is not his problem, he did more than enough for me, and I'll take care of it from there.

So I started pressing the issue with Peavey, and they said they were working on it, but they were having production problems at their China factory (and still are, I hear). Devin's guy at Peavey finally said that he was pretty frustrated himself, and he was going to resolve it immediately.

That led to him having the guitar built here in the states, and the project was overseen by Master Luthier Mike Powers, who just happened to be the guy that designed the Peavey Wolfgang. I used to own one of those guitars, and it was phenomenal. 

So, in November I received the guitar, and it was immaculate. Other than being a non-assembly build, it is also one of the extreme few Devin V's built in the US. The only others are Dev's.

Mine is also set apart from all other Devin V's (including Dev's) because mine has a different style Peavey logo on the headstock.

This is what the logo looks like on Dev's finished guitars and the production models:






And here's mine:





Mine also lacks the build info on the back of the headstock like this one:






And mine:





Because of all of that, this has become more than just a guitar. I will never let this one go.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 9, 2014)

^ glad you finally got it. great story.

nice looking axe too.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Feb 9, 2014)

These. To be fair, I could let the blue one go, but the blade grey one...never.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 9, 2014)

Two... 

My Ibanez JP4. The stock pickup combo sounds amazing in this guitar and the playability is amazing. I wish they made a seven string version of this back in the day.

My Schecter Loomis. I know this sounds silly, but it's one of the first made and it feels and plays way better than any other one I've seen. I've even had other people play it and they all preferred it even over my RG1077XLs and JP7 (crazy, right?!). The fretwork and neck are perfect on it... I have the action extremely low (lower than my JEMs) with zero fret buzz or fretting out. So not sure if I just got lucky or if they were made better during the first run? I feel like I could never replace this guitar.


----------



## xgenealex (Mar 5, 2014)

I love my .strandberg* guitar! =D I even created a like page  
https://www.facebook.com/34strandbergguitar


.strandberg* official site; #34 &#8211; Demo | Strandberg Guitarworks

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## moeligerent (Mar 5, 2014)

I could part with all my guitars except these. I guess they've become my mains for all the different types of music I play.

Original Ibanez 7420 
Schecter C-7 hellraiser
Schecter C-1 classic
ESP - Flying V
Fender Tornado
Kramer vanguard
Squire stagemaster-- my first guitar


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 3, 2014)

^ i would love to have and esp flying v...in white.


----------



## TheDraeg (Apr 3, 2014)

Not too exciting I guess- but my '04 esp KH602 still feels and sounds awesome, even compared to my Japanese-built ESPs. Dat thick neck!


----------



## Les (Apr 3, 2014)

chinooo said:


> This one!



Oh my, this picture makes the black version look so goood. Is it the rosewood fretboard or the black version (ebony or stained)?

EDIT: Attached img isn't showing. Its the JP7 on pg 12.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 3, 2014)

My H-1001 (see avatar). It's not rare, or expensive, or fancy, or anything at all like that. But it fits me super well and does exactly what I want it to. We've been through a lot together, me and that axe.


----------



## SonicBlur (Apr 3, 2014)

This! My ESP/LTD Explorer. I will be buried with this thing!


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2014)

I will be buried with my Agile Interceptor custom.


----------



## CudBucket (Apr 4, 2014)

That's easy. My 2 Suhr Moderns. I will own a Suhr 7 one day.












And maybe the gold top I just picked up last month.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 5, 2014)

^ those are sweet axes...


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like I can't edit post #234 so I'll post here and say that without question though my 2010 S7G is a really good guitar the Carvin DC7X posted below is by far my new favorite. Both cost about the same. Both came with excellent customer service at the time. Carvin still has theirs and probably always will. I highly recommend Carvin to anyone thinking about doing a build.


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 6, 2014)

It was a birthday present from my dad and my first top shelf guitar. Right now it's at Guitar Center getting new pickups and when I took it the guy couldn't believe how much wear it had for being 7 years old, but I used to play it at least 4 hours a day, every day.






And this is the first high end guitar that I bought by myself






It's my first guitar and probably one of the best $400 guitars I've ever played. It's just been sitting in it's case for 4 years because I started to change the pickups and never got time to finish.


----------



## will_shred (Apr 6, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


> It was a birthday present from my dad and my first top shelf guitar. Right now it's at Guitar Center getting new pickups and when I took it the guy couldn't believe how much wear it had for being 7 years old, but I used to play it at least 4 hours a day, every day.





Dude, that thing is so ....ing gritty, I love it!


----------



## warpedsoul (Apr 6, 2014)

My Gibson Les Paul Studio.... I started out a Gibson fanboy, and became that way because of my grandmother.





My Schecter Blackjack SLS Solo-6





Epiphone AJ-220SCE for sentimental reasons


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 7, 2014)

My trans blue SL2H (because it kicks ass) and the black DXMG (my first REAL guitar).


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 7, 2014)

Welp...I broke the rules. I no longer have my Polar White Speed V. But it wasn't my choice, the ....in' thing was stolen.

It's been about three months now, but if anyone comes across an IT series Polar White Speed V with an EMG 85 in the bridge and an EMG 60 in the neck, some old browned bloodstains, and an "Aperture Laboratories" sticker on the upper wing, please inform me...but I don't have high hopes of ever getting her back.


----------



## chassless (Apr 7, 2014)

man, bummer  good luck with that.
although i want to ask, what about those bloodstains ?


----------



## Neilzord (Apr 7, 2014)

My old Yamaha RGX421PRO. 

Through all the guitars I've owned and sold this is still right near or at the top spot for playability!
Only mod is a Dimarzio ToneZone in the Bridge. 

This guitar will be with me till the grave!!


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Apr 7, 2014)

Jay Turser SG. Its not worth much at all but I have had this guitar for a decade. It was my the first electric guitar I've ever owned, my father got it for me for my 16th birthday. I actually plan to put it back together and make it playable and use it live at my church later this month.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Apr 7, 2014)

i own a limited edition Dean V that has a headstock that matches the trans vintage/cherry burst body finish. a handful of months before Dime was killed i was at one of Damage Plan's album release parties in Beaumont TX and had the whole band sign it. unfortunately one of the screws that lower or raise the neck pickup actually stripped out the pilot hole it's in, so one side of the pickup is completely sunken down. haven't gotten it fixed it.

i also have a Gibson Les Paul Spotlight Special that i'd never get rid of unless there was a life changing event we needed the money for.

otherwise, i also have 3 guitars that i just can't seem to get rid of no matter how hard i try: an Agile Septor 828, an Agile Pendulum 7 string, and a Schecter C-1 Classic w/Vine of Life neck inlays.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 7, 2014)

chassless said:


> man, bummer  good luck with that.
> although i want to ask, what about those bloodstains ?




Busted up my palm on the bridge during some aggressive palm-muted tremolo picking, and never wiped it off because it added some character and it looked metal as .....


----------



## chassless (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 7, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Busted up my palm on the bridge during some aggressive palm-muted tremolo picking, and never wiped it off because it added some character and it looked metal as .....



so if the cops do find it, they can identify its yours with dna...


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 8, 2014)

USMarine75 said:


> My Schecter Loomis. I know this sounds silly, but it's one of the first made and it feels and plays way better than any other one I've seen..



Doesn't sound silly to me. I love mine. Also a very early model prepaid months in advance of their initial release. The first one I got immediately when they were for sale only at DCGL. It had one of the necks with a weird radius and neck/board where the outside strings would fall off the fret board if you even looked at them let alone fret the strings. So I called DCGL and Schecter and in 3 days I had a new, set up by Schecter Custom Shop Loomis at my door. They didn't even ask for the first guitar back at that point ha but I sent it back to Schecter that day. Rather awesome customer service by Drum City Guitar Land and Schecter. The second one, which is pictured below and is my Frankin Loomis played/s awesome and is a keeper for sure. Now has Carvin A70 Active pickups with the Carvin preamp and tone control were the stock pu selector was with a new 3 way blade switch. Nothing wrong with the EMG's. When I wear out the frets I am going to scallop the full fret board and install Stainless frets.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 26, 2014)

nice looking axe...

...it matches the bird lol.


----------



## KingLouis (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a VERY very old Yamaha nylon string acoustic I'll never part with, as it was my grandpa's who just passed away 3 years ago. Has a lovely hum about it, and my dad enjoys hearing me play it as it reminds him of his dad. So that's cool.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Apr 29, 2014)

^ thats cool...worth more than money.


----------



## s4tch (Apr 30, 2014)

- My good old RG560:







More pics here. Given the broken neck, it has no market value at all, so even if I were broke, I couldn't use her to make some quick cash. At the same time, she's the most resonant, best playing bolt-on I've ever had.

- SLSMG Eerie Dess Swirl:






Some other pics here. Beautiful, plays and sounds incredible, and also a rare bird to find. (I've been constantly watching ebay and other sites for 3 years until I finally managed to get her.) That's what you call a keeper, I guess.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 30, 2014)

ppinkham said:


> Yup, my Devin Townsend guitar. Even if it wasn't as awesome as it is, the events that led to me actually getting it into my hands made it mean more to me on a personal level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just seen this. Another reason to love The Dev!  Seems that Peavey were pretty cool too.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 2, 2014)

s4tch said:


> - SLSMG Eerie Dess Swirl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love that finish...


----------



## Hollowman (May 3, 2014)

Greetings all.. Been a while since I have been on here or posted on here.. The one guitar I will never get rid of is my Dean V, It was given to my by my daughter about 8 years ago as a Fathers Day gift so, it has a lot of sentiment attached to it ...


----------



## Grindspine (May 3, 2014)

These three guitars are keepers...

The Warlock is a USA made B.C. Rich NT (neck through) from the late 80s. The original paintjob was dayglo, so I saw the thing from about a half mile away in the store window. Weird thing about the paint is that it actually turned orange under a blacklight.

It was factory loaded with an Ibanez original Edge bridge, Grover mid-size Rotomatic tuners, and Seymour Duncan Alnico II Pro pickups in the neck & bridge. At 24.75", it plays so smoothly, but can still handle tuning a bit lower than standard. I bought it when I was 19 (sixteen years ago) and decided that it was a keeper way back then. After price-checking pro paintjobs, I decided to do a cheap matte black overlay like the B.C. Rich USA special 7 series had at the time.

I have since installed the locking stud mod for the Ibanez Edge posts, replaced the bridge humbuckers with a Duncan Distortion, rewired it with a single volume & toggle, and had my luthier shield the control cavity while he was in there. I also added a brass sustain block and a WD trem stabilizer.

The Virgin was a cheapy platinum B.C. Rich that a friend of mine found on the 'Bay. Originally the deal was that I would buy the guitar, keep the EMG pickups that the original owner had installed, then sell the guitar to my friend. After he had the guitar for two years, he still had not come up with the last $50 he owed me, so he just gave the guitar back to me. Even though it was a low end model, I am so comfortable with the neck and body on that guitar that she is a keeper, though a new Gotoh bridge and updating the EMGs to X-series pickups are in the works.

The Ibanez RGD was a birthday/graduation present last year. I had finished my certification program and gotten my employer reimbursement for said program right before my birthday. My friend had been harassing me to get a 7 string for a couple of years, but this was the first one that I really liked.

Like my old go-to Warlock NT, the RGD has a matte finish, Ibanez bridge with locking studs, trem stabilizer system, single volume control, and a pointy-but-comfortable body shape. Oddly enough, the 26.5" scale is very comfortable even though my other two main guitars are 24.75" and 25.5" respectively. I guess the tunings and string gauges just happen to balance between the three.

Those three guitars are keepers for me. They're my evil trio!


----------



## Black Mamba (May 3, 2014)

'87 Jackson Strat


----------



## Rap Hat (May 3, 2014)

I don't think I've posted in this thread yet... Apologies if this is a repost!





*Agile Pendulum 82527* - The one I have was the very first one available to the public. It's the exact one shown on the store page for it. It may not be a crazy fancy guitar, but it plays extremely well thanks to a full setup/dressing the very first owner had done (by an amazing tech too!). It's a little piece of multiscale history, and since I'm the fourth (I think) owner I've been able to trace it's lineage and all the little mods and adjustments everyone has made to it. Also has a Lace XBar from the first commercial batch, and it was my first solo pickup swap too!










*Oakland Axe Factory BFR2011* - While this isn't my main guitar, it's one I hold pretty close to my heart. Working with Tom was a great experience, and being able to say "I picked the pieces of wood for it" is pretty cool IMO. It's had some mods done over the years too - here are the current specs (starred are the mods):

Neck: 1-Piece Oiled* Indian Rosewood
Fretboard: Indian Rosewood
Body: 1-Piece Swamp Ash
Top: AAAA Flamed Maple
Pickups: Dimarzio Ionizer H-S-H Set*
Electronics: 6-Way "Free-Way" Pickup Selector (Bridge, Both HB, Neck, Inner Coil Bridge+Single, Single, Outer Coil Neck+Single)*, Tone
Finish: 2-Step Stormy Ocean Blue (my name for it)

There are a few other guitars I don't plan on selling, but the option is there if something better presents itself. Mainly my 2006 PRS CE22 in Matteo Blue (favorite color ever) and Carvin DC800 (only sell for another DC800).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 9, 2014)

^ some nice guitars fo sho...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 22, 2014)

a piece of esp history i dont plan on ever getting rid off...


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 22, 2014)

My first Warmoth!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 22, 2014)

^ nice warmoth


----------



## daniel grey (Jul 25, 2014)

My good old Ibby s470dx






It's been by my side for more than a decade, and i'm bonded with this instrument on a very deep level.

Back in about 2003 i accidentally bumped into it in the music store and realized at the same moment that i had no choice but to buy it ) It cost about 450$ and looked, played and sounded better than any other guitar of the same price range i have met before or since.

Since then i've played a hundred gigs with this guitar, have recorded our band's first "real" album, taught dozens of students and spent thousands of hours just playing it.

It went through a lot. 
I changed the pickups to Duncans, but the stock ones turned out to sound better to my ear, so i put them back. 
I got rid of the tone knob, and replaced it with the volume knob (which interfered with my playing hand in it's primary place). 
Instead of the volume knob i've installed a killswitch. 
On the head i've installed a Dunlop pick holder. 
Reshielded the electronics cavity with graphite.
Several times it fell on the floor and once the hit was so hard headstock fell apart (( After that i installed Schaller straplocks (late then never)).
Trem bar holder broke to pieces due to the poor metal quality, so i had the guy to make me a new one. Top locking nut also had to be replaced by Schaller.


Even though the guitar is a beginner level instrument, it's still great.
It's got a very comfortable finish that is not prone to stains, 
ball bearing ZR trem is the smoothest tremolo i've ever played and stays in tune really well, 
Super Wizard II low profile neck is one of the most comfortable ever,
And it's a very versatile instrument suitable for multiple genres from death metal to blues and funk.

And also it's been signed by Victor Smolski and mr. Vai himself ^^


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 26, 2014)

^ very cool...

...how did you get it signed?


----------



## daniel grey (Jul 26, 2014)

^ both Steve Vai and Victor Smolski played in the Krasnodar city, which is not far from where I live. And while with Vai it was more of a common fan story (i mean i just waited after the gig for him to come out), with Victor it was a longer story. About 5 years ago he was a producer for a russian band called Freakozaks (which later was renamed Overwind due to legal issues), and together they planned a project called "tribute to Rage" where other bands would play Rage's songs. Our band participated in this project with a cover version of "Paint the Devil on the Wall", and Victor quite liked it. Unfortunately, the label later declined this idea and the tribute was never released. But still, when we came to Victor's gig, we had a talk after that and he remembered who we were and personally appreciated the cover version. And that's the end of the story ))


----------



## slim231990 (Jul 27, 2014)

My Baby


----------



## skydizzle (Aug 14, 2014)

My 06 CE22



01 Custom 24 10 Top

I don't plan to ever get rid of either one of these guitars.


----------



## ToS (Aug 16, 2014)

I will never part with my 99`RG7620. It was my first real good guitar (bought it new) and I´ve owned it now for so long it´s practically family &#8211; it´s been trough all kind of different tunings over the years and has some scars and dings that remind me of pretty funny gigs and rehearsals. So there´s quite some sentimental value to it.


I´ve also two 91` UV7-BKs, which I will probably never let go. They just have personality (both are quite different beasts) and perfectly suit my tone and playing. Not sure which one of the two I would save if my house was burning.


----------



## aqa (Aug 23, 2014)

I have and old rg 270 from the 90's, it was my first electric guitar and was a gift from my parents for high school graduation.

Around ten years ago, I started with mods, at first I dropped a Tone zone in bridge, I can't believed how good it sounds, so I inmediatly purchased a breed for neck and a blue velvet in the middle.

A few years a band mate and me starting adquiring more guitars from medium level to above and tested seymours (JB, 59, distortion, pegasus, invaders) dimarzio's (crunch lab, d activator, liquid fire) and some emgs of course.

I don't know what the hell this guitar have, but it sounds ....ing amazing in any amp, incredibly versatile, clear, thick and heavy

Recently I did a leveling job on frets, and changed all the electric internal parts (pots, cables, cap and switches) the next step is swapping the floyd and the locking nut for a gotoh and i'm sure this will kick any high end guitar in sound.

I only will left the crappy black finnish on it, but this guitar will die with me


----------



## The Q (Aug 23, 2014)

I've gifted one of my lower end guitars that I bought for almost nothing in order to fix it. It's a great guitar but I have too many already, so it became an awesome gift to my awesome niece. 

Apart from that, I'm never selling any of the rest. I may gift one if I decide to, but I'll never sell any.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah, this one for sure! Bought it new, and I'll just pass it along to my son. Hope to get Tosin to sign it one day!


----------



## TubeOrgasmer (Aug 26, 2014)

The one in the middle:






An '05 Ibanez Artist, my first real guitar, plays and sounds amazing, and if I ever get a custom done it's gonna be modeled after this one.


----------



## TremontiFan16 (Aug 28, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> Yeah, this one for sure! Bought it new, and I'll just pass it along to my son. Hope to get Tosin to sign it one day!



Adopt me?


----------



## JerichoCheng (Aug 28, 2014)

the only guitar that i own now,
my trans purple Regius 7


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Science_Penguin (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't think I could ever bring my self to sell my Epiphone G-310. I don't like the colour much anymore, I need to duct-tape a weight to it to keep it balanced, and the tone isn't all that great, but it was my main guitar all throughout High School and during the initial formation of my band.

Then there's my VERY first guitar, my Yamaha strat copy. I don't think I'll ever get rid of that one partially for sentimental reasons, but mostly becos I'd get next to nothing for it anyway.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 14, 2014)

Science_Penguin said:


> Don't think I could ever bring my self to sell my Epiphone G-310. I don't like the colour much anymore, I need to duct-tape a weight to it to keep it balanced, and the tone isn't all that great, but it was my main guitar all throughout High School and during the initial formation of my band.
> 
> Then there's my VERY first guitar, my Yamaha strat copy. I don't think I'll ever get rid of that one partially for sentimental reasons, but mostly becos I'd get next to nothing for it anyway.



ive never owned a real gibson...but have had a couple knock-offs.

i need to get one cause i love my epi v.


----------



## Aso (Sep 14, 2014)

I have a 1986 Charvel Model 2 that I will never get rid of. I bought it from a coworker when I was in the military. All of us that served together know of the guitar and I have been asked by a couple of the guys if I still had it and if so could they buy it. So many memories in that guitar than what it's monetary value is.


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Sep 17, 2014)

Have this one since 1984 ... thirty years now. 





















Don't play it much these days but I can't see myself ever parting with it.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 22, 2014)

Mayones regius 6 MMCW.

Plays like butter and rings out like a grand piano. Inspires me to play every time I pick it up.


----------



## IanCBoss (Sep 24, 2014)

I only have 5 so limiting to just 1 isnt that hard for me. If I had to limit it to just one I would pick my LTD MH-103QM, my first electric and it still gets more play time than anything else. Its just feels magic in my hands.


----------



## Splenetic (Sep 25, 2014)

My Carvin DC700 and my Fernandes Revolver (MIJ) .....OH, the RG1527 is up there as well.

I love my other axes, but I could part with them if I absolutely had to.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 5, 2014)

you guys need to be posting pics of said axes...

...so we can gas too.


----------



## Decon87 (Oct 7, 2014)

My PRS Custom 24 10 top which you can see in my avatar and on my profile page.

Also, even though I don't play it anymore, I never want to give away my Epiphone Les Paul. It was my first guitar that was given to me as a birthday gift when I was in 6th grade 11 years ago by my parents. It's really special to me, even though it's a piece of crap that can't stay in tune to save its life.

I don't really WANT to have to get rid of any of my guitars, but sometimes I want a much more expensive piece of gear so I have to get rid of a couple guitars to fund the new purchase.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 8, 2014)

Quote below from 1 and a half years ago.... Updated in Bold



JP Universe said:


> I also had to bring in the '14 guitar/2 racks' maximum rule after reaching 17 guitars with 7 custom guitars in the pipeline... I had to go on a selling spree. It actually stressed me out having guitars lying around on chairs and I refuse to leave guitars in cases.... *Yes this is still the case*
> 
> In order from top to bottom of what I wouldn't sell. I actually am at the point where I won't sell any of these (barring the 550) unless in a major emergency, I've got my collection almost to the point of personal satisfaction/perfection!! (7 customs and 7 production/modded) * yeah right*
> 
> ...


 
Incoming

Parker Fly Deluxe
Rondo Acoustic Multi 8
Thorn #61 Ocean Swirl


----------



## NorCal_Val (Oct 8, 2014)

I think I could sell any of my guitars if the price was right.
Except my OG RG550(that I bought new 26+ years ago), and
my Klein that my wife bought for me.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 17, 2014)

i may be selling a few of mine to get something else i cant live without lol....


----------



## Centrix (Oct 17, 2014)

My PRS SE Singlecut. It is my first (and only so far) guitar, and was a gift from my parents.

Besides being a pretty sweet guitar for someone on my level, it has too much of a sentimental value to ever sell...


----------



## Jake (Oct 17, 2014)

It's been over a year since I posted in here and I still have all 3 of the guitars I said I wouldn't sell, I'm actually proud of myself 

heres a reminder














Likely won't be getting rid of my Eclipse anytime soon either, actually gonna be looking for another one again to go with it


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 25, 2014)

^ very nice indeed...


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 26, 2014)

Over the last year and a bit I've basically completely swapped out my old collection. As it stands the one guitar I can definitely say will not be on the chopping block any time soon is my first blackwater






Even if I dont give it the play time it deserves it makes great wall art


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 27, 2014)

I've got a prototype Jackson 7 that would be one of the things I would rescue from my house if it were on fire.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Oct 27, 2014)

It might not be as cool as the rest of the guitars you guys have posted, but this Squier Strat was my first guitar, so it's more of a sentimental thing. I gave it a complete refinish & replaced the hardware & pickups, Dragonfire Crusaders until I can get some red SD Invaders.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd never get rid of my ibby LACS or the UV7PWH. The UV from hell is a keeper as well.


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 27, 2014)

My father gave me this in '92 before they officially released. He passed away in '98. This one will stay with me then go to my oldest kid. 1993 Les Paul Studio Lite






EDIT: I was going to re-finish it at some point....but have since changed my mind due to the amount of "wear & tear" character on it. It's only had 1 owner..... me


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 10, 2014)

love seeing the pics of yalls guitars...


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 10, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> love seeing the pics of yalls guitars...



you and me both  

So many GAS worthy guitars.


----------



## lukeshallperish (Dec 10, 2014)

i will NEVER get rid of this!


----------



## SandyRavage (Dec 11, 2014)

My number 1 and 2 currently. These are probably here for a long time.


----------



## Clinic (Dec 11, 2014)

Strangely, I'm very attached to my two strats and I can't see myself parting with them. One is a 96 MIM, rosewood board with EMG SAs, the other a Jim Root sig. Both well made, comfortable guitars to play that cover a hell of alot of tones and styles between them.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 12, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> My number 1 and 2 currently. These are probably here for a long time.



more pics and details on the white one please!


----------



## Haun (Dec 12, 2014)

If I come home and the apartment is on fire with my girlfriend inside it, I'll tell her to pick up this guitar, so i can rescue both her and the guitar.

This thing will never leave my side. An old Hansen (Danish luthier) custom strat.







And a tiny little sound demo.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyHTExLd2qU&list=UUL-cQ1BbnwX-g3zJgC1wUdw


----------



## pdbeaton87 (Dec 12, 2014)

My Sugi!





Info on this guitar here, http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/285303-anyone-ever-seen-sugi.html


----------



## pdbeaton87 (Dec 12, 2014)

I also have this very enticing PRS HBII. Just look at that finish!!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Dec 12, 2014)

I want to lick it.


----------



## JSanta (Dec 12, 2014)

First nice guitar I ever bought when I was 17. Worked almost a year bussing tables to make enough to buy this 12 years ago. I would sell it honestly, but my wife said she'd leave me because I have a lot of history with it.


----------



## InfestedRabite (Dec 12, 2014)

my PRS SE semihollow

was bought for me by a now-deceased relative, so it's pretty important to me


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 14, 2014)

JSanta said:


> First nice guitar I ever bought when I was 17. Worked almost a year bussing tables to make enough to buy this 12 years ago. I would sell it honestly, but my wife said she'd leave me because I have a lot of history with it.



what brand is that? looks nice.




InfestedRabite said:


> my PRS SE semihollow
> 
> was bought for me by a now-deceased relative, so it's pretty important to me



you got any pics?


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 14, 2014)

Okay I was a bad girl. I'm shipping off that PRS i posted in this thread soon


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 14, 2014)

Alice AKW said:


> Okay I was a bad girl. I'm shipping off that PRS i posted in this thread soon



ok, but your punishment is that you must post a sound clip or vid of you playing it before it goes...


----------



## Alice AKW (Dec 14, 2014)

Consider it done


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Dec 14, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> what brand is that? looks nice.



Bottom of the pic says 'Carvin Museum' and it looks to me like a Carvin DC


----------



## Bohmer (Dec 14, 2014)

I've got 3..

My wife bought a BC Rich Warlock for me as a b-day gift in 1988, both her and the guitar are still with me. It'll get passed to one of my grand-kids.

I found a Kramer V in a pawn shop in '90, that guitar went through hell and back with me and never let me down, it'll also get passed to one of my grand-kids.

Last year I picked up a LTD SC607B, didn't really expect alot but it had the specs I wanted. I couldn't have been more surprised! I've made a connection with that thing and it has become my go-to guitar. It just has what I've been looking for. The kids will have to fight over that one!


----------



## InfestedRabite (Dec 14, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> you got any pics?


----------



## chancehooper (Dec 15, 2014)

I've gone through a few guitars in my time, but there are a few that I would never part with:

1) an Early 90s Ibanez RG (HSS pickups) with the Floral neck from a Jem - plays like butter and I have owned it for something like 22 years now. I believe it is ex-Ozric Tentacles, but I don't care as I'll never sell it.

2) An early 80s Ibanez Custom "thing" - I believe it might be a frankenstein the factory made up as a limited series of Roadstar bodies and Blazer necks, but mine has some trippy airbrushing on it and plays so nicely - it was my first proper guitar and the neck is as nice as any classic strat I ever picked up - it is also rock solid reliable and takes a beating well.

3) 2001 Gibson Les Paul Classic with Seymour Duncan AFD pickups - instant Slash tone and sustain for days.

4) Peavey Wolfgang USA Special - nice enough neck and built like a tank - not my most inspiring guitar, but a good option to have in the bag and a go-to gigging axe.

Just bought a K7 from someone here, so that won't go anywhere as I've wanted a 7 string for years and the Universes just ain't what they were (and I prefer H-H pickup set-ups)...

One other thing I'd be buried with is my Carvin Legacy head - custom-modded with a Master Volume and it is the nicest head I have ever used. Difficult to find and something different from the Marshalls and Mesas everyone has!


----------



## JSanta (Dec 15, 2014)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> what brand is that? looks nice.



That is a 2003 Carvin DC400TA. Should have added that in the initial post.


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 16, 2014)

Clinic said:


> Strangely, I'm very attached to my two strats and I can't see myself parting with them. One is a 96 MIM, rosewood board with EMG SAs, the other a Jim Root sig. Both well made, comfortable guitars to play that cover a hell of alot of tones and styles between them.



Strat feels?

My dad modded this Squier strat to feel, sound (Duncan single coils), and even look like a real Fender (Decals,refin.) 
When he passed away I was 12 barely starting guitar, so I forever thought it was real Fender. Until I discovered no serial numbers(so I have no idea on where, or when, I'm thinking its late 90's-early 00's). 

A different time I was snooping around in my garage and I found this Squier neck plate laying around in the garage... 

I always felt bad because even when I thought it was real Fender, I got it all dinged it up. 
Not that it's okay to mess up a guitar just because it's cheap...
I guess I shouldn't really feel so bad since people actually pay good money to ruin a perfectly new Fender just to make it look old.

Anyways, the moral of the story is I can't think of any good reason to get rid of that guitar that doesn't involve me living a life of constant regret and self-loathing. Way too much mojo/work put in to just give up on it so easily.

Eventually I plan to hot rod a few more things to my liking now that I've been playing for over 7 years and have more experience.
I want to gradually implement upgrades that allow it to handle metal better, but nothing drastic/overkill that takes too much away from the classic strat look.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 16, 2014)

My '97 Peavey Wolfgang Special... my wife bought it as a gift for me.

My Peavey Josh Rand, because it's the only one in existence that I know of. Apparently the official production run never happened?


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Dec 16, 2014)

Currently I've got only two:
- Ibanez XPT707FX
- Agile Interceptor Pro 828 EB. Totally dislike neck profile on it, totally dislike EMGs, and 8 string is too much for me. Got it in a trade. Trying to part with it currently, planning to by 6-string bass for the studio. Probably it would be Ibanez SR3006 or SR1306...

... But I will never get rid of my amazing Ibby XPT707FX, wich is now loaded with Ionizer.
Despite it is made in Indonesia, it knocks out all RG7s up to Prestige 1527 and top series Schecters. And the quality is surprisingly... perfect. It feels and plays like a hi-end guitar! I have never expected this from (mother of god...) INDONESIAN made guitar! Definetly would never sell this.

Crappy iPhone pic included
Unfortunetly, an amazing chameleon paintwork can't be seen here


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 16, 2014)

^ I tried one of those a while ago and thought that it was really comfy. If it had a trem I might have taken it home.


Jackson SLAT3-7. I used to feel the same about my Carlo Robelli HT7/X, but the neck doesn't feel as comfy anymore.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Dec 19, 2014)

DrBloodyJack said:


> Currently I've got only two:
> 
> - Agile Interceptor Pro 828 EB. Totally dislike neck profile on it, totally dislike EMGs, and 8 string is too much for me. Got it in a trade. Trying to part with it currently, planning to by 6-string bass for the studio. Probably it would be Ibanez SR3006 or SR1306...



I heard a lot of good and alot of bad about agile. What is it that you don't like about it? I was thinnking of buying an Agile 8, but I've yet to try one.


----------



## Cbutler (Dec 19, 2014)

sadly-
no. if there was a guitar i wouldve held on to in hindsight it wouldve been my first guitar, a peavey eliminator or interceptor tele. loved everything about it.


----------



## Cbutler (Dec 19, 2014)

flicks. anyone know the name of this model?






edit: ignore the lack of facial hair and over all masculinity i was like 13 hahaha


----------



## DrBloodyJack (Dec 20, 2014)

Vynce_Usurper said:


> I heard a lot of good and alot of bad about agile. What is it that you don't like about it? I was thinnking of buying an Agile 8, but I've yet to try one.



As I said, I totally dislike neck profile and pups. I also dislike the sound it gives (exepct slap technique via amp's clean channel), but it seems to be EMGs' fault, so I won't say it is a totall crap. If you are friendly with EMGs and their neck profile (there are a lot of a such people) or you willing to change pups - it's your choice. Anyway, I felt in love with 28" scale actually, wich is hard to find for that money, and you can even try 30" scale and do not spend $1200 for Ibby's M80M


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 3, 2015)

i have a ngd coming soon...i plan on keeping this one.


----------



## ricky bobby (Jan 3, 2015)

Guild Bluesbird. Not crazy expensive guitar, but it plays great and the quilt top's not something you see everyday. At least not in the 8 years I've owned it. Oh, and that Marshall head behind it will likely stay with it...


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 3, 2015)

USMarine75 said:


> My Peavey Josh Rand, because it's the only one in existence that I know of. Apparently the official production run never happened?



BTW... Not sure if I ever posted a NGD, but here are some pics:














(Stock with Dimarzio X2N and PAF Joe)


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Jan 5, 2015)

My ESP Viper. The love of my life.


----------



## slythy (Jan 5, 2015)

i have so many guitars, i wont even get rid of the shit ones i dont think. 

my top 3 are
Fender Double Fat Strat
Schecter C-1 hellraiser special
Schecter Demon 7


----------



## ihunda (Jan 5, 2015)

One of the first Vigier excalibur, with a phenowood fretboard and flamed ash body:


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 7, 2015)

If it came down to 1, then the LACS wold be it, as it's a one off.

Otherwise, my UV7PWH is #2. Apart from that, I don't think I could ever sell the RG2127x. Next would be the uv7bk and uv from hell...

Apart from that I don't actually think I'd hate losing the others if it really came down to the wire.

And, I've recently been considering thinning out some of the herd, which is weird of me, kind of fancy some different guitars!


----------



## cubix (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey Guys! Good thread, I think it would be this one for me. 2011 Gibson Les Paul Studio P90, fitted with P81 and P60 EMGs. I love the neck, love the clean, no pickup ring look and most of all the quality is amazing, one of the best I've seen from Gibson. I made some titanium saddles for the bridge and installed a new Graph-Tech nut recently. She's a keeper!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 9, 2015)

USMarine75 said:


> BTW... Not sure if I ever posted a NGD, but here are some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice axe...

...how did you ever come by this?


----------



## pushpull7 (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't think I'll ever part with my RG1520 prestige. And it's stock, thank you


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 9, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> nice axe...
> 
> ...how did you ever come by this?



Found it at Guitarcenter... got it dirt cheap because they thought it was a Peavey HP lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 10, 2015)

USMarine75 said:


> Found it at Guitarcenter... got it dirt cheap because they thought it was a Peavey HP lol.



Isn't that the Josh... uh, what's his last name? Dude from Stonesour... Isn't that his sig?


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 12, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Isn't that the Josh... uh, what's his last name? Dude from Stonesour... Isn't that his sig?


 
Yeah... I think maybe someone at Peavey thought the same thing and maybe that's why it was never produced en masse? lol


----------



## NTMAD8R22 (Jan 13, 2015)

I doubt I can ever part with my Warmoth strat . I'll probably give it to my son. The rest I have a feeling will come and go.


----------



## JLocrian (Jan 13, 2015)

My semi holow Kxk 7DC. I didn't really bond with it when I first got it, and almost made the mistake of selling it. After some time though, this would be an extremely difficult one to let go of. By far my favorite guitar to date


----------



## RobbYoung (Jan 13, 2015)

My MIM Strat, in blue. It was my first proper guitar, after using a behringer guitar and it falling off a cliff (almost literally). I've had it for a few years, and no matter what I'm never replacing it.


----------

